# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Votre avis sur le Magazine en ligne de Developpez

## pottiez

Chers membres du Club Developpez.com 

L'quipe de la rdaction a le plaisir de vous annoncer que le magazine de Developpez.com revient avec de nouvelles slections d'articles, de morceaux choisis dans les FAQ et dans les blogs. Le magazine de Developpez.com parat tous les deux mois entre le 20 et le 25, vous pouvez le retrouver sur https://magazine.developpez.com/ 

*Le numro 63 de janvier - mars 2018 est disponible*



Vous y trouverez des textes (extraits ou complets) parus sur Developpez.com sous une forme facile  imprimer ou  emmener n'importe o pour tre consults hors ligne. 

N'hsitez pas  nous donner votre avis ou  nous faire part de vos suggestions.

La rdaction aimerait savoir ce qui est  amliorer pour les prochaines ditions.

Le site du Magazine Developpez : https://magazine.developpez.com/

*Retrouvez galement nos numros spciaux sur* https://magazine.developpez.com/ : 

*Hors srie Java*



*Hors srie spcial rentre*

----------


## Sun3clipse

Je trouve que c'est une superbe ide et je lis  beaucoup plus facilement que la newsletter.

J'espre que vous allez pouvoir continuer sur cette voie.

----------


## gege2061

C'est une trs bonne ide  ::bravo:: 
J'ai quand mme quelques remarques : Je trouve que le texte est un peu tasser, arer le tout ne ferai pas de mal ! c'est aussi dommage de mettre les liens qu' la fin, il n'est pas possible des les inclurent dans le texte pour que l'on ai juste  cliquer dessus plutot que d'aller  la fin du magazine pour le faire!

Maintenant ce n'est que mon avis  ::wink::

----------


## Katyucha

+ Beaucoup plus facile  lire qu'une newsletter
+ Attirant graphiquement

- Les liens en bas de page (comme mon collegue du dessus)

----------


## Machjaghjolu

Trs bonne ide et agrable  lire  8)

----------


## Franck.H

::hola::  C'est une ide vraiment superbe ... que dire de plus, regrouppement de l'essentiel de l'info, agreable a lire ... j'trouve plus mes mots ... j'crois bien que je vais les collectionner   ::yaisse3::  

 ::lahola::

----------


## Xo

C'est une trs bonne ide : Ds que j'ai la newsletter, je vais l'imprimer, je le lis, et je le mets rapidement  disposition des autres dveloppeurs : il circule, croyez-moi  :;): 

le contenu est intressant et vari : j'ai beaucoup apprci l'article sur l'Extreme Programming du n2, un sujet sur lequel je ne connaissais rien auparavant. Je pense qu'il est non seulement intressant et mme primordial de continuer  promouvoir des articles sur les mthodes de dveloppement et de ne pas se restreindre aux outils de dveloppement.

Merci aux rdacteurs pour leur travail, sincrement !

----------


## Katyucha

J'ai encore plus aim le deuxime mag !
Franchement, c'est une bonne ide et c'est super bien fait !

(y a mme un bout de mon blog dedans   ::oops::  )

Si vous dsirez de l'aide pour les articles, faut pas hsiter !

----------


## Franck.H

Juste une question, y'a plus de Mag ?   ::cry::

----------


## Admin

> Juste une question, y'a plus de Mag ?


si une nouvelle parution est en cours de ralisation ;-)

----------


## Franck.H

Ok cool   ::P:  En ce qui me concerne, j'ai pas mal de temps de libre donc si vous avez besoin d'aide pour quoi que ce soit n'hsitez pas,j'ai des journes et des demi-journes de libres pendant 3 mois l   ::lol::

----------


## Marc Lussac

*Le numro de Mars 2006 est disponible*


http://magazine.developpez.com/ 




Bravo  Cdric !!!

 ::lahola::

----------


## Merlin

Encore un joli numro !

Juste une petite coquille que j'ai repr assez vite, et pour cause, dans la 1ere page Delphi, mon prnom c'est olivier et pas olicier :-)

----------


## cchatelain

Nul n'est  l'abris de l'erreur, mais c'est corrig   ::wink::

----------


## loka

trs bien fait et agrable  lire, bravo.

----------


## onlytoine

Hello,

Bravo pour cette nouvelle parution ! 

Etant intress par les technologies comme le Java, XML, ... Je reste un peu sur ma faim ... Mais a sera mieux dans le prochain numro !   ::wink::  

Toine

----------


## cchatelain

Le prochain mettra l'accent sur des technos diffrentes, on va faire un roulement sur ce qui est mis en avant.

----------


## Merlin

> Nul n'est  l'abris de l'erreur, mais c'est corrig


comme dit le proverbe latin "l'erreur vient du manomtre" :-)

sinon c'est un beau travail bravo ce nouveau numro!

----------


## devalender

je pense pour ma part que c'est vrai tremplin pour tout developpeur  ::lol::  
je vraiment heureus de me trouver dans un environement pareil  ::lol::  
bravo  tous

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Developpez.com, c'est une vrai mediathque  ::D: 

Beau boulot...

----------


## ner0lph

::D:  Un seul mot : Nickel-Chrome !

 ::?:  Un petit bmol toutefois : le fond de couleur bleu clair rend la navigation moins agrable : a clignote quand on navigue. Je trouve que a serait meilleur si seule la couverture tait ralise de cette faon. Ah et pis les liens : le soulign est un peu lourd je trouve. 

 :;):  Voil. Une petite critique constructive ne fait pas de mal.

 ::aie::  Il reste quelques petites coquilles d'orthographe donc je suis preneur pour une correction gnrale de l'orthographe.

----------


## cchatelain

> Un seul mot : Nickel-Chrome !
> 
>  Un petit bmol toutefois : le fond de couleur bleu clair rend la navigation moins agrable : a clignote quand on navigue. Je trouve que a serait meilleur si seule la couverture tait ralise de cette faon. Ah et pis les liens : le soulign est un peu lourd je trouve. 
> 
>  Voil. Une petite critique constructive ne fait pas de mal.
> 
>  Il reste quelques petites coquilles d'orthographe donc je suis preneur pour une correction gnrale de l'orthographe.


 La couleur du fond de page, a mrite tests. Je vais sortir un essai et on fera un sondage.

Les corrections, si tu es vraimment ok envoie moi un MP, je te donnerai accs au groupe... Pense y bien avant, j'aimerais quelqu'un de motiv qui ne fasse pas juste la correction du prochain numro... Je ne demande pas d'engagement, mais juste que tu sois motiv pour tenir quelques numros  :;): 




> Une petite critique constructive ne fait pas de mal


 Exactement  ::D:  les critiques de ce genre sont les bienvenues. N'hsitez pas.

----------


## microman

En tant que maniac de l'ergonomie je suis trs satisfait. Bravo.

----------


## cotmar

Salut amigos,

Bon... et bien il ne me reste qu'une seule chose  faire : m'inscrire. ::D:  

A bientt.

Marco.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

*N5 Mai-Juin disponible* 

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

----------


## arnolem

C'est pour quand la version papier a domicile ? ou mme dans les kiosques ?  :;): 
sinon je suis du ::cry:: , j'ai fait un Ctrl+F "Flash" et je n'ai rien trouv.
Mais je me console avec tous les articles hyper intressant.
C'est toujours avec hte que j'attend la sortie.

----------


## jeanlou

Bonjour,

Je suis ce que lon nomme  un revenant  !
Ayant entam ltude et la pratique des langages en informatiques ds 1976, jai, pour des raisons professionnelles, d abandonner la pratique (plus le temps).
Je souhaite rintgrer mes anciennes connaissances, en les adaptant aux nouvelles technologies, bien sr.
Je suis rest dans le domaine, car, en temps que responsable dune petite socit (au niveau Europen, quand mme) soccupant exclusivement de Systmes dAnalyses dImages, jai acquis pas mal dexprience.
Mon langage prfr tait, et est toujours le C/C++

_Votre magazine mest donc trs prcieux, car il me permet de me remmorer, mais surtout, de combler le vide !_

_Concernant les liens en fin de page, lide nest pas mauvaise, mais pourquoi ne pas prvoir un lien (par article) qui vous guide au lien appropri en fin de page ?_

_Continuer dans la mme voie, et je vous reste fidle._

Salutations  tous,
Jean

PS : Sorry pour les fautes dorthographes ventuelles, mais je suis nerlandophone dorigine.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Juste pour signaler une petite faute frappe page 14...




> Sans compter que cette version (comme la PowerPack) intgre
> directement les *applciations* commerciales et les drivers officiels
> des cartes graphiques de type nvidia ou ati, ce qui est un plus et
> assez agrable.


Voil @+  :;):

----------


## Ubiquit

Heu j'ai pas trop approfondi, mais c'est quoi l'interet en fait ?
C'est pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas suivre les news et qui n'aiment pas les newsletters ? Ouai pourquoi pas, je vois pas comment ca pourrai me poser d'problmes ^^, c'est juste que je vois pas vraiment la raison de vous ajouter plus de boulot (Oui je suis bon.).

----------


## cchatelain

Perso je l'imprime au taff en recto verso et je relis a dans le train. Ca donne aussi un truc facile  consulter hors ligne  :;):

----------


## davidou2001

Je trouve l'ide gniale, je l'imprime ds qu'il sort. J'aime bien avoir une vue d'ensemble de tous les langages et ce documents permet de voir ce qu'il se fait. Il sa lit facilement, et est trs intressant ! Continuez ce mag, il est super !! Merci !  ::D:

----------


## spirit_epock

Thank's

C'est un magazine, dont la lecture est accesssible  de nombreuses personnes de part son contenu et de sa mise en page.

Une petite contastation
Pour ce qui est du fond de la couleur bleu ciel, a passe mieux sur les crans de portable de type verni, qu'un TFT.
C'est relaxant pour lire.

Sacr bon boulot

----------


## cotmar

Bonjour,

C'est simpa comme ide et comme prsentation et en plus je pense que je vais avoir du temps pour lire dans quelques temps.  :;): 

C'est vrai aussis que c'est un bon complzment par rapport au forum. Au fait comme de temps en temps il y a des "conventions" ou des salons, a serait simpa de pouvoir se retrouver entre personnes du forum. Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? ::roll::  

A bientt.

Marco.

----------


## nebule

Bonjour et bravo pour ce magazine ...

Par contre, il me manque un palm pour le lire ... alors je l'ai imprim  :;):  pour le lire dans le tram!

Marie.

----------


## Katyucha

> Bonjour et bravo pour ce magazine ...
> 
> Par contre, il me manque un palm pour le lire ... alors je l'ai imprim  pour le lire dans le tram!
> 
> Marie.


Dvp ne fournit pas le palm  ::mouarf::  mais c'est vrai que c'est sympa  lire dans les embouteillages !

----------


## nebule

> Dvp ne fournit pas le palm  mais c'est vrai que c'est sympa  lire dans les embouteillages !


Domage qu'on puisse pas les mettre (encore) sur les tels!  ::roll::

----------


## Nasky

Le magazine de ce mois est l'un des plus russis je trouve. Les thmes abords sont vraiment tous intressants. Merci  :8-):  

Nas'

----------


## _shuriken_

Absolument fantastique, le design est parfait, en lisant, a nous donne envie d'en tlcharger un autre.
Mieux que les newsletter, qui ma foi, je pense doievnt tre remodeler  ::lol::  
Flicitations et bon courage pour la suite  :;):   :;):   :;):

----------


## jeckill13

Bonjour,

vraiment c'est une mine d'or votre magazine !!!! je suis infographiste dbutant, et c'est une sources d'info trs pratique merci beaucoup !!!J'ai une petite question cependant, je ne connais votre site avec son magazine que depuis peu de temps, il y a-t-il un moyen de se procurer les numros prcdent? Je n'ai pas trouv sur le site.

D'aance merci et bonne joure a tous


Jeckill13

----------


## titoumimi

sur cette page, en bas, il y a les archives  :;):

----------


## Muse31

Bonjour  tous,

Je trouve ce mag super. Instructif et bien ralis.
Rien  dire.

Cotinuez comme a et bonne chance et du courage.

 ::merci::   tous.

----------


## Agreu

Je trouve quand mme dommage  l're electronique de devoir imprimer un PDF pour pouvoir le lire parce que son contenu est dipos sur 2 colonnes.
Certes a fait plus "magasine" mais je refuse toujours de devoir imprimer un PDF pour pouvoir le lire.
J'ai essay de le lire  l'cran, mais la prsentation sur 2 colonnes est trs pnible...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tous ces articles sont aussi disponibles en ligne directement, sans cette prsentation en deux colonnes

----------


## kinnex91

J'ai ador l'article sur l'optimisation de l'utilisation de la classe String en java.

J'spre qu'un mouvement sera cr : pour un prochain article pourquoi ne pas traiter l'optimisation/choix des diffrents implmentation des collections ?

ou d'autre encore ?

Bonne continuation.

----------


## elitost

une erreur d'ortho sur :




> tlcharger
> tlcharger la verion claircie


verion  la place de version

----------


## cchatelain

> une erreur d'ortho sur :
> [...]
> verion  la place de version


 ::merci::

----------


## _shuriken_

Mon seul constat, 
C'est que j'aurai aim qu'ils augmentent le nombre de pages, donc par consquent le nombre de rubriques.

----------


## ner0lph

::salut::  

Dans le no 6, il y a une version dite "claircie". Quels sont les changements indus ? Est-ce le fond de couleur bleue qui a t clairci ? Dans ce cas, puisqu'il est  peine visible, pour quoi ne pas le supprimer et ainsi rendre l'impression plus facile et moins couteuse  ceux qui souhaitent l'imprimer (moi par exemple  ::):  ) ? Tant qu' le faire pour le no 6, le faire pour les 5 autres 1ers numros, non ? Voil.

Sinon pour le fond, rien  dire ; tout y est toujours trs intressant.  ::D:  Bravo.  ::bravo::

----------


## cchatelain

Dans la version claircie, le fond bleu a t supprim, a facilit l'impression et la lecture sur certains portables.

----------


## ner0lph

OK, merci pour la rponse (oui je sais, je rponds tard  ::oops::  ) !

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*N7 Novembre-Janvier disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## djmcg

Bonjour,
Merci pour ce magazine,
J'apprcie.
EN plus sans emploi et recevoir un magazine gratuit et interressant.
Un trs grans merci.
 ::oops::   ::lol::

----------


## D4rkTiger

Trs bon magazine, gratuit, simple, claire et surtout trs instructif.

Merci beaucoup.  :;): 

Parfois on cherche des bouquins super gros  :8-):  mais en fait suffit d'tre inscrit sur Developpez.com pour avancer  ::lol:: 

Continuez comme a les gars c'est gnial.

 ::chin:: Vive la Rdaction de Dveloppez' Magazine  ::chin::

----------


## megalegoland

salut, je n'ai pas lu le magazine car aucun sujet ne correspondait  mes centres d'intert (python, tcl-tk), mais je le lirais un des ces quatre quand j'aurais le temps car a a l'air sympa...

----------


## cavo789

Merci pour le magazine et merci aussi de l'avoir mis au format PDF.   Je peux ainsi le lire offline (dans le train).   ::merci::

----------


## maniack

excellente revue
tres bon sujet

encore encore ...

bonne continuation ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## labate

Bonjour et bravo pour votre magazine!

Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts prcdants, donc au risque de rpter des choses dj dites, voici quelques propositions que j'aimerais vous suggrer pour les prochaines ditions :

* Mettre les liens en note de bas de page, sur chaque page. C'est utile si on dsire imprimer la page, comme a on a les liens associs.

* viter l'criture sur 2 colonnes. C'est  mon avis un fausse bonne ide. En effet, un PDF a un format A4. Lu sur un cran, il faut sans arrt lire du haut vers le bas, remonter au sommet de la page pour la seconde colonne, puis aller  nouveau vers le bas. C'est fastidieux. D'autre part, une colonne n'est pas trs large, et n'est pas adapt  l'insertion d'extraits de code source. Ceux-ci possdent des instructions qui "passent  la ligne" jusqu' 3, 4 lignes pour s'afficher correctement. Pas pratique.

* En dehors du magazine, sur votre site web, ce serait bien d'avoir une page de recherche pour le contenu des diffrentes ditions du magazine. Ceci pour rsoudre le cas du ... j'ai d lire un article l-dessus dans Developpez Magazine, mais o ??

A part a, continuez, ce magazine est trs utile.
Salutations.

----------


## mitnick2006

salut ts les developpeurs [/COLOR],
je veux vs dire felicitation au ses magazines et merci bcp j ai bien aime la difference entre les langages dans les magazines mais j ai 1e petite observation a propot du bibliotique GTKmm je peux savoir si il est possible d avoir des articles parlant d elle dans les future numero de votre magazine.
et merci
 ::D:   :8-):

----------


## gege2061

Bonjour,




> j ai 1e petite observation a propot du bibliotique GTKmm je peux savoir si il est possible d avoir des articles parlant d elle dans les future numero de votre magazine.


ce serait avec plaisir, mais ils restent  crire  ::(:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> * Mettre les liens en note de bas de page, sur chaque page. C'est utile si on dsire imprimer la page, comme a on a les liens associs.


C'est surtout dans une ide de place qu'on les mets  la fin, mais c'est vrai que ce serait assez utile de les avoir directement sur la page. 




> * viter l'criture sur 2 colonnes. C'est  mon avis un fausse bonne ide. En effet, un PDF a un format A4. Lu sur un cran, il faut sans arrt lire du haut vers le bas, remonter au sommet de la page pour la seconde colonne, puis aller  nouveau vers le bas. C'est fastidieux. D'autre part, une colonne n'est pas trs large, et n'est pas adapt  l'insertion d'extraits de code source. Ceux-ci possdent des instructions qui "passent  la ligne" jusqu' 3, 4 lignes pour s'afficher correctement. Pas pratique.


En effet, mais ca permet quand mme de gagner un peu de place quand on a des images, mais je t'accorde quand mme que c'est pas ce qui est le plus pratique. 




> * En dehors du magazine, sur votre site web, ce serait bien d'avoir une page de recherche pour le contenu des diffrentes ditions du magazine. Ceci pour rsoudre le cas du ... j'ai d lire un article l-dessus dans Developpez Magazine, mais o ??


Tous les articles du magzine developpez.com sont issus des articles qui sont publis. Donc tu peux retrouver tout ce que tu trouves dans le magazine sur le site. Il te suffit d'employer la recherche intgre  Developpez.com  :;): 

 ::merci::  des ton avis  ::P:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*N8 Fvrier-Mars 2007 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Vous constaterez qu'il y des nouvelles rubriques, cela prouve bien le dynamisme de Developpez.com  :8-):

----------


## Barnabo

C'est sans doute pas la peine d'en rajouter, mais bon ..... je viens juste de dcouvrir, j'ai pas encore lu une seule ligne mais l'ide est trs bonne, je pense que j'ai quelques bonnes heures de lecture en perspective.

Si j'ai des remarques un peu plus constructives, je vous le ferai savoir  :;):

----------


## odissey

Complet. Trs bonne prsentation.

----------


## rdemont

Je dcouvre aussi ce magazine en ligne, c'est une excellente ide, vraiment plus facile  lire que la news letter. 

Petite remarque qui  dj t explique, le format deux colonne est difficile  lire  l'cran.  

Bonne continuation et merci 
Rdemont

----------


## enezvar

Bonjour,

Excellente ide, je viens de dcouvrir tout a, c'est superbe !

Bonne continuation

jl derrien

----------


## azziz2005

Bonjour,

excellente ide, merci infiniment et bonne continuation.

Cordialement

----------


## tleboukaka

slt  tous

les Mag c'est une ide gniale; mais j'aurai souhait que ces Magasines soient *repartis ou titrs par domaine* : ne pas melanger VB, Delphi, Reseau, etc dans un mme numero ou bien un numero spcial Produit Borland (ou CodeGear) et un autre Produit Microsoft. Soit un Magazine spcial delphi + BDD (InterBase, Paradox,etc), un autre VB+Access; etc. c'est mieux pour nous permettre d'tre consentr sur un domaine bien prcis. Je fais par exemple Delphi, a me drange d'avoir encore dans le mme Magazine Access ou VB !

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca existe *en ligne*, chaque rubrique  sa propre page qui rfrence tous les cours et tutoriels pour un langage donn.

Tu as la liste de toute ces pages ici : http://general.developpez.com/cours/

Et pour voir les publications rcentes, slectionner la rubrique dans la barre de boutons en haut du site : http://www.developpez.com/

Ca serais peut etre sympa d'avoir en effet un magazine pour chaque rubrique, mais il faudrait avoir un volontaire pour faire la mise en page pour chaque rubrique, donc non par un responsabke magazine, mais 30  ::aie::  

Pour l'instant il y  eu un seul exemple de ralisation spcialise, c'est le magazine Hors srie Java Dcembre 2006

Mais si tu te propopse de faire la mise en page des magazines pour chaque rubrique, tu es le bienvenu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Le magazine ne se veut pas un recueil de tous les articles sur Developpez.com, comme l'a dit Marc c'est le but des pages cours. Le magazine est l pour avoir une version hors ligne agrable  lire et  avoir partout, c'est un recueil de l'actualit et des meilleurs tutoriels parus. 

Un magazine par rubrique, ce serait certes pas mal, mais certaines rubriques n'ont pas assez de contenu pour en faire des magazines. C'est un norme travail de mise en page pour faire ne serait-ce qu'un seul magazine, il faudrait donc beaucoup de ressources hommes pour pouvoir en faire un par rubrique, ressources que nous n'avons pas actuellement.

----------


## gege2061

> Le magazine ne se veut pas un recueil de tous les articles sur Developpez.com, comme l'a dit Marc c'est le but des pages cours. Le magazine est l pour avoir une version hors ligne agrable  lire et  avoir partout, c'est un recueil de l'actualit et des meilleurs tutoriels parus.


Et c'est aussi l'occasion de lire d'autres articles que ceux des rubriques que tu frquentes  ::P:

----------


## ArKam

Bravo tres bonne initiative, sinon rien  redire, a part peu etre un peu plus de truc pour les vrai bon gros debutant comme moi en programmation. ::bug::

----------


## bruno.haleblian

Salut, 
Je viens de dcouvrir le magazine, vraiment sympa!
C'est une super-ide, avec l'avantage que les anciens numros ne sont jamais puiss  :;):  
C'est toujours dlicat de critiquer un si bel effort mais bon:
La mise en page sur 2 colonnes, bien qu'esthtique, n'est pas idale pour la lecture sur cran  ::bug::   et personellement je ne suis pas trs papier.
De nombreux articles sur developpez.xxx sont publis en PDF et HTML, ce procd ne serait-il pas applicable ici, avec le HTML sur 1 seule colonne?

----------


## bruno.haleblian

::oops::  
Pas vu qu'il y a  chaque fin d'article, un lien sur l'original!!
Donc le pb de mise en page ne se pose pas vraiment. 
Ce lien serait bien aussi en dbut d'article mais c'est dj dit.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Il est vrai que pour la lecture  l'cran, les 2 colonnes ne sont extrmement pratiques, mais l'avantage, c'est qu'on gagne de la place, car on a pas mal de code et de titres, qui prennent ainsi beaucoup moins de place.

----------


## spawntux

Toujours aussi superbe  :;):  

J'ai appriori pas vu de faute cordialement

----------


## k.cheker

bravo cette mag est exelente bonne continuation

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*N8 Avril-Mai 2007 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Il y a un peu plus de rubrique que d'habitude  ::P:

----------


## spawntux

Toujours aussi bon a lire  :;): 

L'article "Dcouverte des principaux moteurs de template en PHP" est tout bonement sublime enfin comme d'habitude tres bon mag  :;):

----------


## toctoc

Bravo pour le magazine, beaucoup plus de facilit  la lecture que le newletter, en plus on peut imprimer et emporter pour lire dans le train ou bus.

Bravo  tous les quipes

----------


## El Riiico

Bonjour,

Je suis un utilisateur rgulier de ModeliXe, je suis frapp d'une erreur publie dans le pdf :



> Le gabarit en XML est trompeur, dans la mesure o des variables doivent parfois tre insres dans le document  l'intrieur des proprits des balises du gabarit : pourquoi crire ces variables avec une syntaxe XML  cet endroit ?
> 
> Syntaxe XML douteuse :
> 
> 
> ```
> <meta name="generator" content="<mx:text id="meta_generator"/>" />
> ```


C'est un faux procs, l'auteur de l'article est tout simplement pass  ct d'une fonctionnalit effectivement essentielle : la gestion des attributs dans ModeliXe. Le code ci-dessus peut, non, *DOIT* s'crire de la faon suivante :



```
<meta name="generator" MxAttribut="content:meta_generator" />
```

MxAttribut est pourtant une fonctionnalit de base, dont l'utilisation est clairement dcrite dans la documentation.  noter que j'avais dj envoy cette correction  l'auteur de l'article lors de la publication en ligne initiale ; celui-ci n'a jamais rpondu.

Je ne suis pas pour autant un dfenseur acharn de ModeliXe.
J'en suis un utilisateur intensif, je l'ai utilis pour le dveloppement du portail pro-a-part. ModeliXe est clairement un des lments techniques qui ont rendu possible le succs de ce site qui supporte aujourd'hui un fort trafic.
Pour autant, je dconseille son utilisation sur un gros projet. Le code n'a jamais t repens pour parfaitement compatible en PHP5, et surtout, le projet est actuellement  l'abandon. Travaillant dans une entreprise qui a fait le choix de cette technologie depuis un an et demi, j'ai propos mon aide au mainteneur du projet : (ajout d'une doc phpDocumentor, meilleure optimisation PHP5, rcriture des exemples). Celui-ci a refus mon aide, prfrant "avanc sur la nouvelle version  son rythme". La dernire version de ModeliXe a plus de deux ans... rien ne laisse esprer prochainement une nouvelle version.

Aujourd'hui, pour le mme projet j'utiliserais du PHP avec une structure MVC (Symfony) ou Smarty (bien que son ct usine  gaz m'ait toujours rebut). C'est dommage, pour un petit projet ou pour ceux qui n'ont pas assez d'exprience pour se lancer dans les design patterns, ModeliXe tait vraiment un projet de belle qualit.

----------


## reckahomis1

salut  tt le monde
c'est vraiment magnfique nes pa.
j'ai seulement une ptite remarque des liens : ne vont pas apparus pour ce qu'ils vont imprimer les magazines. c tt

c'est un trs bon travail
merci  tt

----------


## _solo

le seul truc qui manque a votre magazine c'est un edito  :8-):

----------


## C-PaMoi

Remarquable travail ... ::yaisse2::  
Largement au dessus de mes conptences de novice. ::oops::  
Bon courage ... et  ::merci::   ::merci::   ::merci::

----------


## vbrabant

> le seul truc qui manque a votre magazine c'est un edito


Premire page, en dessous de la table des matires, il y a un dito.
C'est vrai qu'il est trs court. Mais il est l :-)

Vincent

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> le seul truc qui manque a votre magazine c'est un edito


Comme l'a dit vbrabrant, il y a bien un dito, mais c'est vrai qu'il est tout petit. Vous pensez qu'il faudrait mettre un dito plus grand ? Et si oui que pensez-vous qu'il faille y faire paratre ?

 ::merci::

----------


## gege2061

> Comme l'a dit vbrabrant, il y a bien un dito, mais c'est vrai qu'il est tout petit. Vous pensez qu'il faudrait mettre un dito plus grand ? Et si oui que pensez-vous qu'il faille y faire paratre ?


Au vu du succs du magazine (au passage je salue ton magnifique travail  ::ave:: ), on pourrait peut-tre envisager une prsentation plus pro ?

Par exemple une vrais page de couverture, sans dito ni sommaire afin de mettre un seul articles en avant et 2/3 sur le ct. Mettre une image de fond a gaierait un peu la couverture.

Aprs en seconde page, tu mets un dito comme les vrais (en rapport avec l'actualit, par exemple) et le sommaire.

C'est vendredi : je ne fais rien mais refile du boulot pour les autres  ::aie:: 

T'en pense quoi ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Au vu du succs du magazine (au passage je salue ton magnifique travail ), on pourrait peut-tre envisager une prsentation plus pro ?
> 
> Par exemple une vrais page de couverture, sans dito ni sommaire afin de mettre un seul articles en avant et 2/3 sur le ct. Mettre une image de fond a gaierait un peu la couverture.
> 
> Aprs en seconde page, tu mets un dito comme les vrais (en rapport avec l'actualit, par exemple) et le sommaire.
> 
> C'est vendredi : je ne fais rien mais refile du boulot pour les autres 
> 
> T'en pense quoi ?


C'est une trs bonne ide, mais faut voir ce que j'arrive  faire  ::aie::  

Je vais essayer de regarder  :;): 

D'autres ides d'amlioration ?

----------


## spawntux

A la limite pour le graphisme contact moi je peut trouver des graphiste pro  :;):  qui font du tres bon boulot 2D . Gratuit avec je pense juste une signature du designer  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> A la limite pour le graphisme contact moi je peut trouver des graphiste pro  qui font du tres bon boulot 2D . Gratuit avec je pense juste une signature du designer


Pour les designers on a ce qu'il faut normalement, mais merci bien pour ta proposition  :;): 

Il faut juste que je trouve des ides mais ca va venir, peut-tre pas tout de suite, mais je vais essayer quelque chose  :;):

----------


## gege2061

Bon comme je suis pas dou autant de montrer le modle directement (au niveau de la disposition, le design actuel me conviens parfaitement) :


Avec, par exemple :
Gros titre (en haut  gauche) : article webImage principale : copie d'cran de phpBBArticle secondaire : article jeuxImage : http://www.ambiera.com/irrklang/imag...itirrKlang.jpgAprs reste  caser les articles restant  gauche

L'avantage c'est que l'on connat le contenu du magazine en regardant la premire page  :;):

----------


## alita

Jai rien a dit sauf un grand bravo pour votre immense effort

----------


## Alp

Bravo pour le magasine. Je le lis mais je n'tais jamais venu vous remercier.

J'ai des questions :
- Comment dcidez-vous des articles mis dans le magasine?
- Y a-t-il une "parit" (approximative) du contenu point de vue sections de DVP ?
- Pour les hors sries, peut-on proposer des ides ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Bravo pour le magasine.


Merci  ::P:  




> - Comment dcidez-vous des articles mis dans le magasine?


Ce sont les responsables de rubrique qui proposent du contenu pour leur rubrique. Si les responsables ne proposent rien, soit je mets rien soit je choisis moi-mme du contenu. 




> - Y a-t-il une "parit" (approximative) du contenu point de vue sections de DVP ?


J'ai pas vraiment compris la question... Les plus grosses rubriques sont toujours reprsentes dans le magazine, mais ont le mme nombre de pages que les autres rubriques. En gnral, toutes les rubriques ont environ le mme nombre de page dans le magazine, si bien sr il y a du contenu  :;):  Mais il est sr que je ne peux pas non plus mettre quelque chose pour chacune des rubriques. 




> - Pour les hors sries, peut-on proposer des ides ?


Les hors-srie, c'est les responsables de rubrique qui dcident d'en faire un, soit pour un vnement spcial soit pour promouvoir leur rubrique.

Tu peux bien proposer une ide  un responsable de rubrique, mais la rdaction d'un magazine prend pas mal de temps, il leur faudra aussi des mains pour mettre en oeuvre un nouveau magazine.

----------


## Alp

Merci beaucoup pour ces rponses. 

Bonne continuation  :8-):

----------


## new-dmx

Bein dite, il claque le magazine  ::king::   !!! chapeau melon et botte de cuir !!  ::mouarf::  

Faudrais mettre le lien dans une de vos signature parcqu'etant membre du forum, je n'avait pas connaissance du tout de ce magazine jusqu'a la recherche par mot cl de "newsletter" .... ::aie::  
bonne continuation !   ::D:

----------


## Marc Lussac

La publication est annonc aux abonns emails, tu ne recois pas les emails de developpez.com ? Tu t'es dsabonn de la newsletter ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> La publication est annonc aux abonns emails, tu ne recois pas les emails de developpez.com ? Tu t'es dsabonn de la newsletter ?


Y a pas eu de magazine depuis qu'il s'est inscrit  ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Voila l'explication  ::mrgreen::

----------


## new-dmx

::aie::   Ouai sa doit etre sa!


ps : wichtounet , +1 pour la theorie de la relativit !!! Plus on passe de bon moment, plus le temps passe vite....

Par contre une heure de math d'apres mes souvenir, sa pouvais avoir l'air d'une semaine entiere au placard !!!!   ::mouarf::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*N10 Juin-Juillet 2007 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Un seul changement, j'ai mis en vidence les notes que j'ajoute en bas d'article. Qu'est-ce que vous en dites ?

----------


## elitost

Bonjour,

Une petite erreur  signaler :

"DB2 et le SQL rcusif."

DB2 et le SQL rcursif.

Bonne journe.

----------


## loka

Bravo, trs bon magazine encore une fois (mme si j'avais dj lu la plupart des articles  ::mrgreen::  ).

----------


## c moi

salut
comme ide ..elle est trs bonne..
Bravo et merci

----------


## Ludo_360

Salut

Je tenais  dire vraiment bravo pour ce mag et tous ces liens, c'est vraiment le genre de truc que je recherchais!

Encore merci!!

ludo

----------


## wisrou

Bravo  toute l'quipe de rdaction.
J'adore vos magazines.

Serai-t-il possible de retravailler les liens des 3 premiers numros pour qu'on puisse cliquer dessus directement depuis le pdf ? ^^"

Je suis en train de relire les premiers numros, et aucuns liens ne fonctionne.
Je sais, 2005 a date un peu, mais j'aurai aim pouvoir lire quelques articles particuliers des 3 premiers n.

Encore bravo  toute l'quipe et trs bonne continuation  vous.

----------


## gegemartinelli

Bravo pour le magazine. Vraiment utile et intressant.
Vous demandez si l'on a des suggestions. Oui j'en ai une.

Je suis un dveloppeur en Java, j'ai remarqu dans  diffrents forums que ds que l'on aborde les sujets Audio et Video, c'est presque le silence absolu. 

Par exemple comment utiliser les diffrentes API (et en particulier ceux fournis avec QuickTime ).  

Voila un sujet de rflexion (pas si simple  traiter je vous l'accorde). 

Merci si vous avez des comptences  faire partager.  

 :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Je suis en train de relire les premiers numros, et aucuns liens ne fonctionne.
> Je sais, 2005 a date un peu, mais j'aurai aim pouvoir lire quelques articles particuliers des 3 premiers n.


En tout cas si tu recherche des articles sur developpez.com ils doivent toujours y tre, utilise le  moteur de recherche en haut gauche du site : www.developpez.com pour les trouver.

----------


## bibilolo2

> D'autres ides d'amlioration ?


Un rappel du nom de la section en haut de chaque page.


```

```



Avantages:
++Repre dans le magazine
++Discret
...
Inconvnients :
-Un lment supplmentaire  mettre en place
...

----------


## lepovre

Je trouve que c'est une trs bonne ide. Mais est ce possible de le faire sous forme de journaux (magazines) et envoyer dans les boites postales de ceux qui sont intresss? Bien sre,a fait plus dpenses, mais on pourrait voir dans quelles mesures on peut le faire.

----------


## Marc Lussac

::mouarf::

----------


## Alp

Si chaque fois tu fais un don norme  developpez, bien sr que a peut se faire.

Alors il faut compter le coup des imprimantes(ou des imprimeurs), le coup de l'envoi, en n'oubliant pas que un certain nombre d'entre nous n'est pas en france, le coup du suivi, histoire d'offrir un service fiable ... Non mais si tu fais un don c'est bon  ::aie::

----------


## lepovre

ok,je comprend bien. Mais pour le moment je peux pas vous vous tre d'une grande utilit cot offre ou dont. Mais j'y penserai dans le future.

----------


## Marc Lussac

S'il tait imprim il serais forcment payant, et ca n'est pas notre stratgie, notre stratgie c'est internet et la gratuit.

----------


## Sceener

Salut tout le monde,

j'arrive pas  tlcharger 
ftp://ftp-developpez.com/magazine/DevMag200706.pdf

est-ce normal ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> j'arrive pas  tlcharger 
> ftp://ftp-developpez.com/magazine/DevMag200706.pdf
> 
> est-ce normal ?


Non ce n'est pas normal. 

Je n'ai pas de problmes pour le tlcharger. Tu as un message d'erreur ?

----------


## Sceener

Pas vraiment un message d'erreur sauf :

Impossible d'afficher la page

peut-tre question de firewall chez nous puisque vous arrivez  le tlcharger.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Pas vraiment un message d'erreur sauf :
> 
> Impossible d'afficher la page
> 
> peut-tre question de firewall chez nous puisque vous arrivez  le tlcharger.


Tu as essay le deuxime lien ? 

http://magazine.ftp-developpez.com/DevMag200706.pdf

----------


## Sceener

> Tu as essay le deuxime lien ? 
> 
> http://magazine.ftp-developpez.com/DevMag200706.pdf



Super !

Celui la marche .

Merci

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Super !
> 
> Celui la marche .
> 
> Merci


Cool  :;): 

C'est le FTP qui ne doit pas passer chez toi je pense.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*N11 Aout-Septembre 2007 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Un seul changement, les zones de fin d'article ont t mises en vidence et les titres des zones de code galement.

----------


## pc152

Bonjour

Trs bon magazine, j'aurais tout de mme quelques remarques sur l'article concernant les voix dans 3.0. Domage qu'il y est des fautes de frappes (des mots inverss), les exemples de code manque de commentaire, et oui mme dans un magazine c'est important  :;): 

Sinon comme d'habitude trs bon travail.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Trs bon magazine, j'aurais tout de mme quelques remarques sur l'article concernant les voix dans 3.0. Domage qu'il y est des fautes de frappes (des mots inverss), les exemples de code manque de commentaire, et oui mme dans un magazine c'est important


Les articles venant tous du site Developpez.com, vous pouvez contacter l'auteur pour lui indiquer les fautes et vos commentaires. Ce sera trop tard pour que les corrections figurent dans le magazine, mais il est galement important que les tutoriels du site soient les plus corrects possibles. 




> Sinon comme d'habitude trs bon travail.


Merci beaucoup  ::P:

----------


## cybecore

Trs bon magazine avec pas mal d'infos.
Cependant, vu l'volution de la programmation "flash", une parti didie  ce type de programmation devrait tre insre.
En esprant que mon avis sera pris en compte.
Bonne continuation... :;):

----------


## khayyam90

> Trs bon magazine avec pas mal d'infos.
> Cependant, vu l'volution de la programmation "flash", une parti didie  ce type de programmation devrait tre insre.
> En esprant que mon avis sera pris en compte.
> Bonne continuation...


Le magazine est fait en fonction de l'actualit de developpez.com. Si une rubrique a une faible actualit, elle peut ne pas apparaitre dans le magazine. La rubrique flash aura peut-tre davantage d'actu pour le prochain numro.

----------


## korntex5

Oui je suis du je constate que il n'y a plus aucun article sur delphi, code gear ou mme la sortie du nouveaux RAD Studio 2007  ::(: 
Je ne comprend pas vraiment pourquoi, dephi n'est pas mort et au contraire renait dans une nouvelle version pleine de nouveautes et d'avernir.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tout n'est pas relay sur le magazine, la slection sur le magazine est faite bien en avance, et le magazine n'est pas un relais d'actualit mais une slection d'articles.

Il y  plus de 60 rubriques sur developpez.com, et si 10 articles sont slectionns il y  forcment dans ce cas 50 rubriques absentes du magazine.

Si tu va par contre sur les Blogs ou la *rubrique Delphi*, tu verra qu'on  bien relay de l'activit Codegear, y compris des interviews, et qu'on publie de nombreuses ressources Delphi, y compris de nombreux articles et *la plus grande F.A.Q Delphi  au monde*. 877 rponses.

A ma connaissance, aussi bien sur la *rubrique Delphi* et les *forums delphi* www.developpez.com hberge la plus grande communaut Francophone sur Delphi.

D'autre part, www.developpez.com hberge le seul et unique *forum sur C++Builder en Franais* et la seule et unique *F.A.Q C++Builder* en Franais.

Sur developpez.com il y  des milliers articles, a ne logera jamais sur le magazine. 

S'il y  rien sur Delphi sur le dernier magazine c'est peut etre que l'quipe tait trop occupe  diviser le forum Delphi, ce qui est une tache extrmement lourde qui mobilise toute l'quipe.

Et au final www.developpez propose donc *le meilleur forum en Franais sur Delphi*, avec un total de plus de 200 000 messages posts, 109 000 messages (slectionns) restants, classs pour faciliter la lecture sur 13 sous forums...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*N12 Octobre/novembre 2007 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## tremeur53

hello !
Le forum m'est devenu indispensable depuis quelques mois !
Il m'a sorti de la boue plus d'une fois !
Je dcouvre le magazine.
Je donnerai une opinion quand j'aurai vu de plus prs !

En atendant, je profite de ce post pour vous tirer un coup de chapeau !

Vous tes incontournables !
Cordialement
Dan

----------


## pquatrep

Developpez .com est devenu indispensable pour mon travail... Je suis DBA.

Enfin des explication claires et ... en franais.

Bravo  toute l'quipe.

----------


## lea87

C'est vraiment gnial d'avoir un magazine en ligne, et surtout que c'est gratuit j'ai rien  dire...

----------


## Tartuffe245

Je trouve ce magazine super ! C'est une excellente ide, il est bien conut, le contenu et trs intressant ! Je suis tudiante en 2me BTS Informatique de gestion, et j'adhre totalement  votre site et votre magazine et je vous remercie pour l'intrt apporter aux dveloppeur, qu'ils soient dbutant ou expert !!

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Merci de vos avis  ::): 

Ca fait plaisir  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*N13 Dcembre/Janvier 2007/2008 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## gribo

Je viens de terminer la lecture du numro de dcembre/janvier 2008.

Concernant la mise en page de 2 colonnes par pages, je trouve a gnant pour lire  l'cran... je passe mon tempas  scroller en bas puis en haut  chaque page...

Concernant les pages sur les formulaire xhtml et javascript j'aurai prfr une image entre chaque bloc de code qui illustre le code plutot qu'un paragraphe de texte suivi du gros paquet de code.

Voila  part a j'ai toujours autant de plaisir  lire ce magazine gratuit !
Bon boulot

----------


## baghouss1

::yaisse2:: je le trouve trs intressant pour bien s'informer en informatique

----------


## valmi32

Vous faites oeuvre utile surtout pour ceux cherchent leur voie en informatique... ils se sentent pauls ce qui n' est dj pas si mal...

bonne continuation 

valmi32  ::D: :

----------


## arfahk82

Je trouve ce magazine super ! C'est une excellente ide,pour connatre les news ::D:

----------


## Siguillaume

Oui super bien!Surtout qu'il y a des syntheses de cours tres interessants.

----------


## afrodje

Pour ma part, suivre l'actualit developpez.com suffira.

Le magazine apporte peut etre plus de prcision...

----------


## _shuriken_

Il est surtout fait pour ceux qui voudraient avoir une synthse de ceux qui se passent sur developpez.com, sans pour autant se casser la tte  fouiner  ::mouarf:: . Ce magazine est vraiment intressant, pour ma part, je dis chapeau aux Rdacteurs. ::king::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*N14 Fvrier/Mars 2008 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Resize

Excellent travail, trs agrable  lire, et sujets bien choisis.

Juste dommage pour les quelques fautes d'orthographe, erreur de jeunesse ? ^^

----------


## manuxser

car j'ai appris la programmation grce  vous et  la solidarit des participants. J'espre un jour faire autant de bien que vous en faites.... En tout cas, inutile d'en rajouter : votre magazine m'intresse, continuez !

----------


## Jade_13

Bonjour  tous,

Franchement un magazine en pdf c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait.

Personnellement je n'ai de connexion qu'au boulot, car chez moi je n'ai mme pas une ligne tlphonique qui arrive jusqu' ma maison !

Faites pas cette tte, oui a arrive encore d'tre perdu dans la cambrousse, mme en 2008.. 

Donc ce journal c'est vraiment l'idal !

J'ai t le voir, et du coup j'ai tlcharg les 7 derniers (vu que les titres m'accrochaient) comme a je vais avoir de la lecture pour le prochain week-end.

Pour l'instant je n'ai lu que le dernier en date, et videmment j'ai concentr ma lecture sur la partie qui me concernait : les CSS (vu que je dbute avec et qu'il faut que je me mette vite  niveau au plus vite)

C'est la premire fois aujourd'hui que je participe  l'un de vos forums, jusqu' prsent je ne fais que lire, et il y a fort  faire vu la quantit de participants et le haut niveau gnral. 
Et, pour l'instant, j'ai toujours trouv les rponses  mes questions sans avoir  les poser, ce qui prouve bien que votre site, comme votre forum est relativement complet... 

Donc, pour finir, chapeau  toute votre quipe !
Et sans oublier tous ceux qui ont dj particip et apport de l'eau  votre moulin  :;):   ::king:: 

Bonne journe  tous !

Jade...

----------


## oualka

Je trouve votre magasine superbe, excellant travail.
merci

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Merci pour tous vos encouragements, ca fait plaisir  ::): 




> Franchement un magazine en pdf c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait.
> 
> Personnellement je n'ai de connexion qu'au boulot, car chez moi je n'ai mme pas une ligne tlphonique qui arrive jusqu' ma maison !


La plupart des articles rcents peuvent galement tre tlchargs au format PDF. Pour la majorit, vous avez des liens vers le haut de l'article pour accder  la version PDF, ce qui vous permettra de les imprimer facilement pour les lire ensuite  votre aise  :;):

----------


## Sekigawa

Trs complet... une seule chose  dire : Continuez comme a !!  ::aie::

----------


## Gaby presta

heureux de vous retrouver une fois de plus. j'ai beaucoup d'admirer les nouveauts que vous avez apport au magasin.

Mon impression: c'est gnial! ::yaisse2::

----------


## rad_hass

J'avoue que je ne suis pas fan du magazine developpez (en tout cas c'est le sentiment que j'ai eu y a quelques temps).
Mais en parcourant les nouveaux numros et en dcouvrant leurs contenus, je suis de plus en plus sduit. Dommage que dans le dernier numro, la partie .NET n'est pas plus importante.
En tout cas si vous continuez, je vais devenir un lecteur assidu ...

----------


## pottiez

*N15 Avril/Mai 2008 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## jmjmjm

Tres tres bon travail, je suis fan, face au succs rencontr par le magazine pdf, je me demandais si une version papier ne pourrais pas voir le jour,apres tout ce magazine fait 55 pages environ ce qui reprsente beaucoup de magazine papier, une telle version est elle envisageable ??

Asterix

----------


## pottiez

Le magazine est mise en ligne au format PDF pour permettre  chacun de le lire de le format qu'il prfre car on peut le consult  l'cran ou l'imprimer et le relier pour les personne prfrant la lecture papier.
Il n'est donc pas prvu que nous le sortions en version imprimer pour le moment. 

 ::D:

----------


## tst

Excellent magazine, concis et clair qui donne toujours envie d'en savoir plus.
Prsentation claire et efficace.

Ecellent travail, continuez !!

Et merci

----------


## afrodje

Je dirai mme plus, e*xc*ellent travail !

----------


## cridligv

Juste une petite remarque sur l'example donne dans l'article sur les threads posix. La fonction rand() n'est pas thread-safe, ce qui rend la fonction representant un client non thread-safe. Et donc l'exemple faux en general. Dans l'exemple, seul le premier appel pose get_random(6) pose probleme parce qu'il n'est pas dans la section critique.

Il est preferable d'utiliser la fonction equivalente rand_r() qui elle, est thread-safe. 

Sinon, tres bon magazine que j'ai toujours plaisir a lire.

Vincent

----------


## s4mk1ng

Excellent magazine!!! ::D:

----------


## pottiez

*N16 Juin/Juillet 2008 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## ochoq@free.fr

Bonjour

Ce magazine est une bonne initiative. J'ai juste un seul regret : j'aurais aim y voir une section ActionScript / Flex / Air / Flash ...

La niche adobe tant en train de se dvelopper, peut tre qu'une section ddie  ce langage aurait un sens ... en tout cas, moi, j'aimerais bien la voir.

Continuez comme cela, bravo

Olivier

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour et merci pour tes remarques.
Les rubriques du magazine tournent en fonction des articles qui ont t produits durant les deux derniers mois.
Certaines rubriques sont trs actives et on les retrouve donc  chaque numro, les rubriques plus petites tournent donc en fonction des nouveauts.
La rubrique Flex par exemple est parue dans le numro d'Avril/Mai, que tu peux consulter sur la page http://magazine.developpez.com

 ::merci::

----------


## GeraDav

Bonjour,

C'est vraiment trs bien fait et vraiment trs intressant. La diversit et la pluralit des sujets abords font que chacun y trouve son compte.
Bravo et flicitations. Je vous encourage vivement  continuer.

Votre site est une vritable mine d'information et d'une richesse incroyable. De plus tout cela est gratuit. Le comble de l'excellence!  ::king:: 
La rdaction est de trs bonne qualit (site et Magazine) et les explications sont  la porte des dbutants et curieux dans mon genre. Bidouilleur curieux, toutes ces connaissances et informations m'merveillent.
N'tant pas du tout de formation informatique ou nouvelle technologie, je me ballade misrablement de VBA  XML en m'arrtant sur HTML, CSS et SQL au passage. Et lorsque j'arrive  raliser un code qui fonctionne sans bug, c'est le bonheur total. Nombre de fois l'aide et le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout me vinrent de votre site. Je serais ravi un jour de pouvoir collaborer avec vous. Si je ne connais pas tous les langages informatiques, je peux au moins mettre en avant les langues trangres que je connais, l'anglais, l'espagnol et l'allemand. Si cela peut vous tre utile...

Je ne peux que ritrer mes flicitations et mes encouragements.
Un grand merci  ::merci:: 

David

----------


## pottiez

*N17 Aot/Septembre 2008 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Invit

Le magazine est bien mais il y a trop de fautes d'orthographe. S'il vous plat, fates un effort.

----------


## rad_hass

Suggstions : 
Ne serait il pas possible de produire des articles exclusif au magazine ? Je suis concsient que la mise en place peut tre complexe, mais tout de mme la notoriot du site et le nombre de lecteur peuvent faciliter la production (rajouter un peu de pub, rmunrer les articles ...). Vous avez certainement penser  cette ventualit, moi je pense que a peut vraiment donner une nouvelle dimension  ce Magazine.

Un petit tour d'horizon des nouveauts dans le monde du dveloppement au dbut de chaque magazine peut tre vraiment sympa, je trouve.

----------


## _solo

c'est pas a moi de la faire mais je m'auto-authorise a te repondre  ::): 



> Ne serait il pas possible de produire des articles exclusif au magazine ?


ca depend pas du magazine mais des auteurs qui s'y implique.



> Un petit tour d'horizon des nouveauts dans le monde du dveloppement au dbut de chaque magazine peut tre vraiment sympa, je trouve.


si tu pense en savoir suffisament sur le milieu , il faut te lancer  :;): 

Et demaniere generale le magazine est ouvert a tous , si vous voulez etre relecteur pour qu'il y ai moins de faute u vous voulez que ca parle d'un sujet particulier , je suis sur qu'il serait ravi d'avoir un auteur de plus parmis eux  ::mrgreen:: 

enfin je reponds mais je reponds pas quoi  ::aie::  ::lol::

----------


## rad_hass

Je me permet de rpondre  ta rponse qui n'en est pas vraiment une  ::aie:: 




> ca depend pas du magazine mais des auteurs qui s'y implique.


Je crois pas m'tre directement adresser au magazine (oh non je n'oserai pas, sacrilge), mais plutt  l'quipe de rdaction du magazine, les auteurs sont les rdacteurs de developpez, donc  priori pas d'auteurs pour le magazine ... Et donc ma suggestion/Question c'est pourquoi pas mettre en place ce genre de chose, en plus de garder la slection des meilleurs articles.

Le fait que je participe ou pas n'est pas la question  cet instant t, mais plutt est ce qu'une telle volution intresserez DVP ... Je lance une bouteille  la mer, mais s'il faut me mouiller je le ferai.

----------


## khayyam90

> les auteurs sont les rdacteurs de developpez, donc  priori pas d'auteurs pour le magazine ... Et donc ma suggestion/Question c'est pourquoi pas mettre en place ce genre de chose, en plus de garder la slection des meilleurs articles.
> 
> Le fait que je participe ou pas n'est pas la question  cet instant t, mais plutt est ce qu'une telle volution intresserez DVP ... Je lance une bouteille  la mer, mais s'il faut me mouiller je le ferai.


Le magazine est une compilation bimestrielle des meilleurs articles publis sur developpez.com. Publier d'autres articles dans le magazine signifierait qu'il faut d'autres articles en plus de ceux publis classiquement par developpez.com. Qui les crira ?
Et pourquoi ne laisserait-on des articles que dans le magazine alors qu'il y a dj une collection d'articles qui ne demande qu' tre enrichie ?

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour et merci pour vos ractions




> Le magazine est bien mais il y a trop de fautes d'orthographe. S'il vous plat, fates un effort.


Je serai intress de savoir si le problme est uniquement au niveau du magazine ou si cela est aussi prsent dans les version online des articles, cela permettra de situer le problme.
Maintenant, les correcteurs sont tous bnvole et chacun fait avec ses comptence et sont temps libre.


@rad_hass > ma rponse est la mme que khayyam90, les article sont de toute faon publi sur le site.
Pour les nouveaut, pourquoi pas, c'est une ide  creuser pour voir si elle est intressante pour notre magazine.

----------


## rad_hass

> Bonjour et merci pour vos ractions
> 
> @rad_hass > ma rponse est la mme que khayyam90, les article sont de toute faon publi sur le site.
> Pour les nouveaut, pourquoi pas, c'est une ide  creuser pour voir si elle est intressante pour notre magazine.


Creusant alors ^^

Mon ide des articles propres au magazine est dans le mme esprit que les nouveauts, c'est  dire des editos qui compltent les articles techniques tirs de la rubrique ... Et qui n'ont pas spcialement leurs places dans cette rubrique (article court, vulgarisation ...). Exemple : Une personne donne son point de vue sur une technologie (retour d'exprience). Exemple 2 : prsentation d'un projet open source ...

Bref moi je ne trouve pas de magazine free, comblant ce genre de besoin, alors je propose au cas o il trouve place dans le magazine DVP ...

Bonne continuation.

----------


## khayyam90

> [...]qui n'ont pas spcialement leurs places dans cette rubrique (article court, vulgarisation ...). [...]


Des articles courts ou de vulgarisation, ce sont tout  fait les billets blogs. L'ide d'intgrer des billets blogs dans le magazine peut tre intressante, en effet.

----------


## rad_hass

> Des articles courts ou de vulgarisation, ce sont tout  fait les billets blogs. L'ide d'intgrer des billets blogs dans le magazine peut tre intressante, en effet.


Tout  fait, le contenu de certains billets blog, font exactement ce que j'ai dcris.

----------


## pottiez

Les billets blog sont dj intgrable au magazine, certaine rubrique m'en ont dj propos, rien que pour ce dernier numro il y en  deux  ::D:

----------


## vbrabant

> Le magazine est bien mais il y a trop de fautes d'orthographe. S'il vous plat, fates un effort.


Ca tombes bien. Nous recherchons justement des relecteurs 
Je suis sr que tu seras accueilli  bras ouverts.

----------


## vbrabant

> Suggstions : 
> Ne serait il pas possible de produire des articles exclusif au magazine ? Je suis concsient que la mise en place peut tre complexe, mais tout de mme la notoriot du site et le nombre de lecteur peuvent faciliter la production (rajouter un peu de pub, rmunrer les articles ...). Vous avez certainement penser  cette ventualit, moi je pense que a peut vraiment donner une nouvelle dimension  ce Magazine.
> 
> Un petit tour d'horizon des nouveauts dans le monde du dveloppement au dbut de chaque magazine peut tre vraiment sympa, je trouve.


Juste pour dire que nous avons fait un moment un Hors Srie Java du magazine qui contenait des articles exclusifs dans le sens o vous les avez dcouvert dans le magazine avant d'tre en ligne sur le site (mais il y avait galement d'autres articles, dj publis)

Et je peux vous dire que ce fut un sacr travail et que cela a demand beaucoup de temps et d'nergie que pour faire ce hors srie.

----------


## Marc Lussac

*N18 Octobre/Novembre 2008 disponible*

**

*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## schwarzy2

merci beaucoup pour ce magazine c'est vraiment beaucoup plus agrable  lire que la newsletter, c'es une trs bonne ide!
merci!

----------


## hmidaB

Tout simplement GENIAL. Une trs bonne ide et surtout que c'est un format electronique o l'on peut facilement faire des recherches de texte Ctrl+F 

Merci beaucoup pour cette initiative

Ahmed

----------


## fally

> Qu'en dites-vous ?


Maxi respect (euh ca pourrait pas tre mensuel?  ::roll:: )

----------


## St-Jean

Bonjour,

Ce numro, comme les autres, est toujours trs bien fait.

Comme beaucoup de gens, j'imagine, je lis principalement le "chapitre" correspondant  mon langage de prdilection. 

Je ne me souviens plus de son titre, mais il existait autrefois (il y a 10-12 ans),  l'poque des dBase III et IV, Visual FoxPro 3 et autres, une revue papier dans le genre de celle-ci, dans laquelle il y avait chaque mois des articles relatifs  chaque langage, ainsi que quelques essais. J'tais tellement impatient que je courais l'acheter directement chez l'diteur. Certains mois la pche tait bonne, avec un article sur mon langage de prdilection (VFP,  l'poque) qui tait pertinent par rapport  mes projets, ou qui m'apprenait quelque chose; d'autres fois, l'article ne m'tait pas d'un grand intrt. Cela dit, je piochais parfois de bonnes ides dans les articles relatifs aux autres langages, car en fin de compte, la logique est toujours la mme. Et chaque mois, l'impatience tait renouvele, de mme que le plaisir de dcouvrir le sommaire du numro tout chaud que j'avais entre les mains... Mais comment s'appelait-il, ce magazine en noir et blanc??? C'est pnible, ces trous de mmoire,  la fin...

Bref, le Magazine de Dveloppez-vous me rappelle cette poque.

Je dois tout de mme avouer que je reste sur ma fin depuis deux numros, car j'esprais impatiemment la suite de l'excellent article paru dans l'dition de juin-juillet sur la Cration et l'utilisation de classes personnalises en VB 6.0 et VBA (partie 1). Si je devais faire une critique  ce magazine, c'est cette absence de suivi des articles.

Mais pour le reste, Bravo!

----------


## pottiez

Tous d'abord merci  tous pour vos commentaires sur les magazines

Quelques rponses  vos questions :




> euh ca pourrait pas tre mensuel?


Actuellement ce n'est pas  l'ordre du jour, faire le magazine prend du temps, et mme si cela me ferais plaisir de le voir voluer en mensuelle, cela prendrais trop de temps personnel au dtriment d'autres projets (personnel), et je souhaite que cela reste un plaisir de le faire, donc pour le moment non  ::D: .




> Je dois tout de mme avouer que je reste sur ma fin depuis deux numros, car j'esprais impatiemment la suite de l'excellent article paru dans l'dition de juin-juillet sur la Cration et l'utilisation de classes personnalises en VB 6.0 et VBA (partie 1). Si je devais faire une critique  ce magazine, c'est cette absence de suivi des articles.


Les articles sont tir des divers articles publis sur le site dans les deux mois avant la prparation du numro. L'article en question prenait trop de place pour le mettre au complet dans le magazine, tu peut donc le retrouver en ligne, et complet, sous le format developpez.com  l'adresse suivante : http://fauconnier.developpez.com/art...neral/classes/
Cet article prsente une autre particularit et je pense que c'est de celle l dont tu parles, c'est que l'auteur  prvu de le faire en plusieurs parties (d'o le "partie 1" dans le titre), dans ce cas la, il faut attendre que l'auteur est crit les parties suivantes. Lorsque ce sera le cas, ces parties seront peut-tre publi dans le magazines, il faut juste tre un peut patient car tant tous bnvoles nous composons avec notre temps libre  ::D:

----------


## miboo

Le magazine n'est plus d'actualit?

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour,
il est toujours d'actualit, il paraitra dans le courant de la semaine prochaine  ::D:

----------


## miboo

> Bonjour,
> il est toujours d'actualit, il paraitra dans le courant de la semaine prochaine


Trs bonne nouvelle merci. J'ai eu peur d'tre arriv aprs la fte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pottiez

*N19 Dcembre-Janvier 2008/2009 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Abdel Illah

Salut;
Je vous remercie de l'effort que vous faites pour la rdaction de ce magazine qui prsente un plus dans le domaine informatique, je trouve cela trs interessant, j'aimerais bien avoir dans ce magazine des astuces pour pouvoir dcrocher un boulot dans le domaine informatique.

A la fin je vous remercie et je vous souhaite plein de succs.

----------


## FunK92

J'adore, j'imprime des que je suis au bahut  ::D:

----------


## Pieck

... N'hsitez pas  arer encore plus car malgrs le fait qu'il soit trs interessant, je le trouve lourd  "digrer" du fait que les articles ne soit pas assez espacs.
Je reprend un peu ce qui a parfois t dit dans certains post, mais je suis d'avis qu'encore un peu serait mieux...
Trs bon boulot cependant, chapeau!
 ::king::

----------


## grobs

Une table des matires plus prcise et un nouveau design feraient le plus grand bien  ce magasine dont le fond est dj plus de complet : :;):

----------


## zahraoui85

c'est trs intressant  lire et  suivre tous vous drniers actualit ,vous donner  l'utilisateur  d'tre a mis  jour pour les derniers technologie merci  vous.

----------


## pottiez

*N20 Fvrier-Mars 2009 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## oodini

Hello,

Magazine trs sympa et utile, mais pourriez-vous SVP, pour chaque didacticiel de Boost, indiquer la version ?

Car j'ai not  plusieurs reprises que les didacticiels de Boost (sur le site, pas dans le magazine) contenaient des informations obsoltes. En indiquant le numro de version, si on revient dessus 1 an aprs, on sait  quoi s'en tenir : on peut suivre el didacticiel avec une ancienne version de Boost, et une fois qu'on a compris, revenir  la version courante en suivant les modifications dans les informations de MAJ.

----------


## pottiez

Salut,
merci pour cette remarque que j'ai fait suivre.

Sinon, tu peut aussi contacter directement les auteurs par mp lorsque tu remarque des problmes de ce genre sur les articles  :;):  (ou ventuellement le/les responsable(s) de la rubrique concern si tu n'arrive pas  contacter l'auteur  ::D: )

----------


## pottiez

*N21 Avril-Mai 2009 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Amd

Bonjour,
je viens de dcouvrir ce magazine qui me parat tre une trs bonne ide, mais je ne vois aucun article concernant Dotnet ou C# et, apparement, il faut remonter au numro d'Octobre-Novembre 2008 pour en avoir  :8O: .

est-ce une volont, un oubli ?  j'ai rat un truc ? J'en tais rest  Microsoft en perte de vitesse sur le terrain des navigateurs web et des os... mais depuis  hier (avec le web 2.0) peut-tre qu'ils ont dj ferms  ::mouarf:: 

bonne continuation ++

----------


## Totophe

Bonjour,

ce magasine  l'air intressant. Il serait aussi intressant de pouvoir le reevoir par email ou simplement d'tre avertis de sa parution :-)

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour,
effectivement la rubrique DotNet n'as pas t prsente dans le magazine depuis novembre. Le choix des articles qui paraissent se font par les responsables de rubriques, qui n'ont pas forcement le ressources ncessaire pour publier  chaque numro du magazine. En outre, toutes les rubriques ne peuvent pas tre prsente dans un magazine et nous essayons donc de faire tourner les rubriques au fil des numeros (sauf 4 rubriques principal qui sont toujours prsente).
Les rubriques n'ayans pas publi dans le magazine depuis un moment sont bien sur prioritaire sur les autres et je ne doute pas que la rubrique DotNet reviendra sous peut dans le magazine  :;):

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour,
> 
> ce magasine  l'air intressant. Il serait aussi intressant de pouvoir le reevoir par email ou simplement d'tre avertis de sa parution :-)


Bonjour,
le recevoir par mail peut-tre dlicat, mais c'est une ide.
Pour tre averti de la parution du magazine il suffit d'tre abonn  la newsletter, en effet un mail annonant la parution est envoy  tout les membres abonn  la newletter. De plus la parution est annonc sur l'index du site : www.developpez.com  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si vous tes inscrit sur le forum et que vous n'avez pas t averti pour le magazine, c'est que vous avez dcoch l'option "recevoir la newsletter".

Donc *pour tre averti de la parution du magazine par email : Inscrivez-vous sur le forum et cochez "recevoir la newsletter"*  :;):

----------


## vbrabant

> Bonjour,
> 
> ce magasine  l'air intressant. Il serait aussi intressant de pouvoir le reevoir par email ou simplement d'tre avertis de sa parution :-)


Vous pouvez galement vous abonner au flux rss qui est repris sur la page http://magazine.developpez.com. Vous serez ainsi averti.

Et, petite astuce, si vous rajoutez le flux RSS dans iTunes, comme vous le feriez pour un podcast, vous aurez la nouvelle version du magazine :-)

----------


## pottiez

*N22 Juin-Juillet 2009 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## RougeCitron

> *N22 Juin-Juillet 2009 disponible*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://magazine.developpez.com*
> 
> Qu'en dites-vous ?


Bonjour,

Je me rgale toujours  la lecture du magazine et du site.
J'y trouve beaucoup de rponses  mes questions et des choses auxquelles je n'avais pas pens.

Seul bmol, qui me drange un peu, l'orthographe !!
Une vraie catastrophe. Et c'est dommage.

Alors, pour tre positif, je me propose comme relecteur.

Je dispose de pas mal de temps pour ce faire.

Cordialement,

Andr

----------


## dplwt

bonjour,

Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le dernier numro.
N'tant pas trs assidu, je ne connaissais pas cette srie pdf.

Mon domaine de comptence ne couvre qu'une petite partie de vos rubriques, mais je me suis rgal de l'une ou l'autre.
Non seulement du dernier numro, mais encore de quelques prcdents.

Puisque vous le suggrez, je me suis permis de tlcharger quelques anciens pdf, afin de les lire hors ligne.

Il me vient une ide: pourquoi pas le format "paysage" ? Comme nos crans.
Cela permettrait de lire chaque page d'un seul coup  100%, sans devoir faire des monter/descendre d'une colonne  l'autre. (dj que je porte des lunettes ...)

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

bravo pour votre magazine,
Phil

----------


## rachido.ana

c'est bien pour facilit la consultation des nouveau informations

----------


## Tadou

Trs bon magazine je trouve, premire fois que je le lis tant inscrit depuis peu  ::): 

Pour ma part l'orthographe ne m'a pas choqu, mais je ne suis pas toujours des plus attentifs  la mienne non plus.. ::mouarf::

----------


## sebatastrophe

Bonjour,

En voulant consulter le magazine Juin - Juillet, mon antivirus s'est mis a clignoter comme un sapin de noel, comme pour accder au forum d'ailleur.
Ci-joint une ch'tite capture.
[IMG]C:\Users\sebastien\Pictures\avira.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]C:\Users\sebastien\Pictures\avira2.gif[/IMG]

Si les images ne fonctionnent pas, le pb viral incrimin est HEUR/HTML.Malware.

Cdt

----------


## Jannus

Bonjour,

Il y a en effet un faux positif signal par Avira.
Nous sommes au courant et le problme a t remont.

----------


## pottiez

*N23 Aot-Septembre 2009 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## patrick_31000

Bonjour  ::coucou:: 

Je viens de lire mon premier magazine tant nouveau membre, je trouve que c'est un trs bon magazine  ::ccool::  , j'ai consult les autre Numros, j'ai constat que peu  de numro traitent le domaine des rseaux  ::pleure::  pourtant c'est un domaine intressant et qui n'est pas finaliser, a chaque fois il y a des nouveauts spcialement  du cote de Microsoft. Peut tre que quelques informations ne mont pas t transmises  concernant ces magazines (peut tre que les magazines ne traitent que le dveloppement), merci de m'claircir sur ce qui m'intrigue  ::triste:: 
"Pourquoi les magazines ne traite pas le domaines des rseaux informatique?"

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour,
les magazine essaye de traiter tous les domaines couvert par notre site Developpez.com
Certains domaines reviennent plus souvent dans les magazines car le site contiens plus de ressources dans ces domaines.
La rubrique Rseaux est actuellement en construction sur Developpez.com, nous pouvons donc esprer qu'elle revienne de plus en plus souvent  l'avenir  ::D:

----------


## patrick_31000

::lahola:: 

Merci de m'avoir rpondu jespre que la rubrique Rseaux sera prise en charge de la par des membres du forum de la mme importante que le dveloppement  ::zoubi::

----------


## yankikov

::cry::   ::ccool:: ) Merci  l'quipe de rdaction pour la publication d'un magazine.
il n'y a pas assez d'articles sur les langages de bas niveaux comme pascal qui ma foi reste utile. idem pour les EDI comme Turbo Pascal ou Turbo C

----------


## pottiez

*N24 Octobre-Novembre 2009 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## arno31

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord bravo pour la qualit de votre magazine gratuit : je trouve que c'est un modle, tout comme votre site qui est une rfrence incontournable pour les dveloppeurs. Surtout c'est trs agrable d'avoir un PDF complet avec menu, liens hypertextes, ...  ::ccool:: 

J'ai juste not des erreurs dans le menu de votre dernire parution N24 de Octobre-Novembre 2009. Les articles sur Dev. Web, Javascript, (X)HTML/CSS et SGBD n'ont pas de rubrique principale et du coup leurs chapitres se retrouvent dans la rubrique de l'article PHP  ::aie:: 
J'utilises SumatraPDF pour lire les PDF.

Bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour,
> Tout d'abord bravo pour la qualit de votre magazine gratuit : je trouve que c'est un modle, tout comme votre site qui est une rfrence incontournable pour les dveloppeurs. Surtout c'est trs agrable d'avoir un PDF complet avec menu, liens hypertextes, ...


Merci  ::D: 




> J'ai juste not des erreurs dans le menu de votre dernire parution N24 de Octobre-Novembre 2009. Les articles sur Dev. Web, Javascript, (X)HTML/CSS et SGBD n'ont pas de rubrique principale et du coup leurs chapitres se retrouvent dans la rubrique de l'article PHP 
> J'utilises SumatraPDF pour lire les PDF.
> 
> Bonne continuation


Je ne vois pas cette erreur, avec Adobe Reader je n'ai aucun problme  ::?:

----------


## Ogotcha

Je suis fan de ce petit magazin et j'admire le travail effectu  ::ccool:: 




> J'ai juste not des erreurs dans le menu de votre dernire parution N24 de Octobre-Novembre 2009. Les articles sur Dev. Web, Javascript, (X)HTML/CSS et SGBD n'ont pas de rubrique principale et du coup leurs chapitres se retrouvent dans la rubrique de l'article PHP
> J'utilises SumatraPDF pour lire les PDF.


Je n'ai pas non plus de problme j'utilise aussi adobe reader  :;): 

Bon il faut que je trouve une reader de PDF pour android une tel lecture dans le train serait un bonheur  ::lol::

----------


## arno31

J'ai fait un screenshot de ce que j'ai et j'ai encadr la partie qui est sous la rubrique "Comment PHP a-t-il obtenu..." alors que c'est une partie indpendante.

Zut je ne peux pas envoyer le screenshot parce qu'on me dit que j'ai dj 394,6 Ko d'occup pour mes pices jointes  ::calim2::

----------


## Jannus

> Zut je ne peux pas envoyer le screenshot parce qu'on me dit que j'ai dj 394,6 Ko d'occup pour mes pices jointes


tu peux l'hberger et mettre un lien  :;):

----------


## arno31

> tu peux l'hberger et mettre un lien


Je l'ai hberg dans mon espace perso ici

----------


## danielhagnoul

> (..) J'ai juste not des erreurs dans le menu de votre dernire parution N24 de Octobre-Novembre 2009. Les articles sur Dev. Web, Javascript, (X)HTML/CSS et SGBD n'ont pas de rubrique principale et du coup leurs chapitres se retrouvent dans la rubrique de l'article PHP. (...)


Bonsoir.

En fait le petit problme se trouve dans les signets, ils fonctionnent, mais toute une srie d'articles sont raccrochs  "Comment PHP a-t-il obtenu tant de succs ?"

----------


## pottiez

Effectivement, je m'en suis rendu compte dans l'aprs midi mais n'est pas encore eu le temps de corriger, merci  toi pour cette prcision  :;):

----------


## pottiez

J'ai mis  jour, normalement a devrait tre bon pour ce numro  ::D:

----------


## arno31

> J'ai mis  jour, normalement a devrait tre bon pour ce numro


En effet c'est tip top maintenant  ::ccool:: 
Bonne continuation

----------


## leoz01

Il est vraiment bien ce magasine ! Tellement bien que j'aimerais bien le recevoir chez moi tout imprim tout les mois ^^ ... A l'ordre du jour ? En projet ?  ::D:

----------


## Jannus

Je pense que si tu avais lu http://magazine.developpez.com/ tu ne poserais pas la question  :;): 

Un des critres des services fournis par Developpez.com est la gratuit. 
Vu les cots d'impression et de distribution d'un magazine comme le ntre, il serait impossible d'en distribuer une version papier gratuitement.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Gratuit et sans publicit 

Budget zro. Fait 100% par des bnvoles...  ::bravo::

----------


## baggie

Super votre magazine ! 
 ::bravo::

----------


## pottiez

*N25 Dcembre-Janvier 2009/2010 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## NewbieDev

Bonjour tt le monde!! 
j'apprcie vraiment l'effort et le temps que vous tes en train de fournir pour la communaut!!!! l'ide du magazine est gniale!!!

cependant j'ai une ide  prsenter  ::oops::  : dans des magazines et revues commerciales on trouve plein de pub sur des softwares payants.

=> Dans notre magazine, on peut intgrer des pub sur les dernires versions des OpenSources et des "Success Stories".  :;): 

chap bas  toute l'quipe!  ::ccool::

----------


## patricktoulon

bonjour a tous 
je recois le mag pour la 3ieme fois et la je suis surpris de sa presentation
moins hostile que les precedentes,a la porte de tous 


chapeau bas messieurs

----------


## webgerald

Super vous tes vraiment des balaises !!  ::D:

----------


## Schouss

Merci pour les prcdents magazines. Vivement celui du mois de mars 2010 .

----------


## pottiez

*N26 Fvrier-Mars 2010 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## CCyrillus

Superbe  , Merci !

Il m'arrive rarement d'imprimer un PDF .

----------


## philuser

Bonjour,

Je lis toujours avec plaisir votre magazine. Si je devais y ajouter quelque chose c'est peut-tre plus d'articles de fond sur python et ses environnements, les differents framwork comme Open Object .. Pylons ainsi que sur les ORM, SQLObject et SQLAlchemy.

----------


## ppx32

par contre si il pouvait y avoir plus d'infos sur la gestion de conf (clearcase)
merci !!!

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je lis toujours avec plaisir votre magazine. Si je devais y ajouter quelque chose c'est peut-tre plus d'articles de fond sur python et ses environnements, les differents framwork comme Open Object .. Pylons ainsi que sur les ORM, SQLObject et SQLAlchemy.





> par contre si il pouvait y avoir plus d'infos sur la gestion de conf (clearcase)
> merci !!!


Bonjour,
merci pour vos encouragements.
Nous n'avons actuellement pas ou peut de personnes qui crivent sur ces sujets, il du coup fort peut probable d'avoir des article de ce genre dans le magazine prochainement, mais si le cur vous en dit, nous acceptons avec joie de nouveau redacteur qui pourait crer ou complter l'quipe de rdaction en place sur ces technologies.  ::D:

----------


## Gramoz

Merci beaucoup pour l'information

----------


## yantop

je trouve l'initiative superbe et continuez dans la mme lance

----------


## pottiez

*N27 Avril-Mai 2010 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## tigerNorth

Merci le groupe de Developpez.com c'tait une ide agrable et bien enrichie pour nous aider  nos problmes. ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

Bravo  l'quipe. Trs beau magazine.

----------


## pottiez

*N28 Juin-Juillet 2010 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## floctc

Sympa, je ne le connaissais pas, ca permet la lecture hors ligne dans les transports en communs.

Bien pens  :;): 

Serait-il possible de recevoir ce PDF par mail tous les deux mois, plutt que la newsletter (qui n'a pas un rendu excellent sur les tlphones, contrairement au PDF) .

Merci

----------


## Marc Lussac

Dans ton profil : Modifier vos options, si tu coche "Recevoir la newsletter" tu reois aussi le flash spcial sur le magazine qui est envoy tous les deux mois.

----------


## floctc

Et  partir de ce flash, on peut tlcharger directement le magazine?

----------


## Kerod

Tu as un lien vers la page de tlchargement du magazine.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Sympa, je ne le connaissais pas, ca permet la lecture hors ligne dans les transports en communs.
> 
> Bien pens 
> 
> Serait-il possible de recevoir ce PDF par mail tous les deux mois, plutt que la newsletter (qui n'a pas un rendu excellent sur les tlphones, contrairement au PDF) .
> 
> Merci


Si tu t'abonnes au flux RSS, http://magazine.developpez.com/index/rss tu seras galement quand une nouvelle version du magazine est disponible.
Si tu utilises iTunes, tu va dans le menu Avanc > S'abonner au podcast 
et tu introduis l'url du flux rss http://magazine.developpez.com/index/rss

Le PDF sera ainsi directement disponible via iTunes.

----------


## floctc

Merci pour ces renseignements je vais ajouter le flux RSS.
Marcos Ickx, comment as-tu devin que j'avais un iPhone? Cest si commun?
 ::aie::

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Merci pour ces renseignements je vais ajouter le flux RSS.
> Marcos Ickx, comment as-tu devin que j'avais un iPhone? Cest si commun?


J'ai jamais devin que t'avais un iPhone, mme si lire un PDF sur un tlphone, c'est pas courant.
J'ai juste dit que si tu utilisais iTunes, tu pouvais galement rajouter le flux RSS. Plus besoin de te proccuper de tlcharger le PDF, iTunes le fait pour toi.
Aprs, si tu peux facilement synchroniser cela pour que le PDF se retrouve sur ton iPhone, j'en sais rien. A toi de nous le dire, et d'expliquer comment le faire, pour en faire profiter tout le monde.

----------


## floctc

Depuis la version 4.0 de l'iPhone, il est possible  partir d'iTunes (en version 9.2) d'intgrer des livres lectroniques et n'importe quel PDF dans l'iPhone, qui seront alors placs dans le dossier Livres. 

Ensuite, avec une synchronisation, il est possible de lire ces PDF depuis l'application iBooks.

Donc, si vous synchronisez rgulirement votre iphone, en utilisant la mthode de rcupration par RSS (explique plus haut par Marcos Icks), il est possible de lire directement le magazine, sans passer par sa boite mail.

----------


## pottiez

*N29 Aot-Septembre 2010 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## solofoacy

C'est la premiere fois que j'ecris.
J'ai pas de temps mais.
Je remercie toute l'equipe sans distinction : vraiment vous faites une trs bonne chose pour les gens . Vous nous aidez trop beaucoup.
La chose que vous faites c'est trs indispensable. Dieu vous ira repondre chere equipe dans vos actions de contribution  l'aide de l'humanit.
Merci beaucoup.
Solofo.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Magnifique travail, ce magazine gratuit est mieux que d'autres qui sont payants  ::bravo:: 

Les articles tant crits par de vritables professionnels en informatique on ne peut pas trouver mieux  ::ccool::

----------


## pottiez

Merci beaucoup pour vos encouragements, cela nous motive d'autant plus  ::D:

----------


## pottiez

*N30 Octobre-Novembre 2010 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## L0007

Salut,

J'ai dcouver le magazine il y a seulement 1 semaine...

Et bien , je dis bravo, bravo, bravo et encore bravo!  ::ccool::

----------


## FaridM

Trs bon magazine, idale pour la lecture hors connexion.

J'aimerai juste faire une petite suggestion sans prtention  ::mrgreen::  .

Je verrai bien une partie en fin de magazine intitul : 
"xxxxxx nous parle de son mtier."

O xxxxxx serait :
 - un membre expriment du site (Volontaire (en slctionnant bien sur, le nouveau systme de point donne une indication aprs voir les interventions de la personnes...) ou sur demande du reponsable magazine (la aussi les points peuvent orienter les demandes)).
 - un professionnel "connu" (responsable chez Mozilla, Apple, Google..., ou je sait je rve un peu l  ::aie:: ).

L'ide serait de poser juste 4 ou 5 questions comme :
 - Quel est votre travail ?
 - En quoi il consiste ?
 - Dans quel contexte travaillez-vous?
 - ...


Cela permettra d'avoir une plus value sur le magazine, d'ailleurs il n'y a pas d'endroit appropri pour cela sur le site.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## pottiez

Merci  vous pour vos encouragements  ::D: 



> J'aimerai juste faire une petite suggestion sans prtention  .


Ce sujet est la pour a  ::mrgreen:: 



> Je verrai bien une partie en fin de magazine intitul : 
> "xxxxxx nous parle de son mtier."
> 
> O xxxxxx serait :
>  - un membre expriment du site (Volontaire (en slctionnant bien sur, le nouveau systme de point donne une indication aprs voir les interventions de la personnes...) ou sur demande du reponsable magazine (la aussi les points peuvent orienter les demandes)).
>  - un professionnel "connu" (responsable chez Mozilla, Apple, Google..., ou je sait je rve un peu l ).
> 
> L'ide serait de poser juste 4 ou 5 questions comme :
>  - Quel est votre travail ?
> ...


C'est une excellente ide, je vais y rflchir  ::D: 

 ::merci::

----------


## pottiez

*N31 Dcembre-Janvier 2010/2011 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## khalidwh

C'est la 1re fois que j'ai reu le magazine et j'espre que je trouverai quelque chose de plus.

----------


## juanito31000

c'est une superbe ide. un vrai rgal  ::ccool:: . merci

----------


## moechofe

Bonjour,
Beau travail.

Petit commentaire sur l'exemple de la partie 4.2 de l'article sur PDO
Pour obtenir une chane de place holder plus vite et conomiser une variable :

```
$strPH = implode(',',array_pad(array(),count($arr),'?'));
```

----------


## pottiez

*N32 Fvrier-Mars 2011 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Ragmaxone

Quid d'une version EPUB ou autre format ebook ? Serait vraiment pratique pour le lire partout (plus qu le pdf dans certains cas  :;): )

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour,
c'est en effet une bonne remarque, je vais me renseigner pour voir dans quel mesure cela peut tre faisable  :;):

----------


## jojohope

c'est une trs bonne ide, je pense que cela va tous nous servir et moi je perois dj tout a comme une sorte de recueils des faits marquants de l'actualit que vous traitez.bonne continuation.YES

----------


## pottiez

*N33 Avril-Mai 2011 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Jolin

merci pour email d'information.
 ::ccool:: 
bravo.
tres bien .

----------


## Refuznik

Petite erreur sur les liens de tlchargement, ils pointent sur l'dition de Fvrier - Mars.

----------


## pottiez

Effectivement, on viens de me prvenir, le magazine que tu vois est bien celui d'Avril-Mai, la numrotation et le titre n'ont pas t chang dans ce magazine, je corrige au plus vite  ::?:

----------


## Patrice99

Bonjour, a serait bien si le magazine tait aussi disponible en Pdf A5 sur une seule colonne, comme a il serait lisible sur les liseuses et autres tablettes lectroniques...

----------


## pottiez

> Effectivement, on viens de me prvenir, le magazine que tu vois est bien celui d'Avril-Mai, la numrotation et le titre n'ont pas t chang dans ce magazine, je corrige au plus vite


Ce problme est maintenant corrig  :;):

----------


## laumaya

Bonjour,
il y a un problme de mise en page  la page 51 :

 ::salut::

----------


## pottiez

Je suis dsol, je ne pourrait pas corriger ce problme avant ce soir  ::?:

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour, a serait bien si le magazine tait aussi disponible en Pdf A5 sur une seule colonne, comme a il serait lisible sur les liseuses et autres tablettes lectroniques...


Je rflchit  une solution pour tablette ou autre support du genre, je n'ai pas encore trouv de solution idal, merci de me faire par de vos suggestion, cela peut me donner des solutions  cette problmatique  ::D: 




> Bonjour,
> il y a un problme de mise en page  la page 51 :


C'est corrig  l'instant  ::D: 

 ::merci::

----------


## ryodo

Franchement, c'est une bonne ide et c'est super bien fait !

----------


## tamas

C'est une trs bonne ide

----------


## Kreepz

C'est une trs bonne ide de votre par et trs instructif!  ::ccool::

----------


## Lician

Trs bonne ide et trs bien fait !  :;): 

Bravo !

----------


## pottiez

*N34 Juin-Juillet 2011 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## jacques antoine

C'est une trs bonne initiative.
Il y a trs peu de C# (en fait pas du tout)
Pourquoi?

----------


## pottiez

> C'est une trs bonne initiative.
> Il y a trs peu de C# (en fait pas du tout)
> Pourquoi?


Bonjour,
il se trouve que c'est les responsables de chaque rubrique qui choisissent ce qu'ils veulent publier dans le magazine en fonction des ressources qui on t publi rcemment sur leur rubrique. Peut-tre que les responsables .Net n'avais pas assez de nouvelle ressources ces derniers temps  ::?:

----------


## transgohan

> C'est une trs bonne initiative.
> Il y a trs peu de C# (en fait pas du tout)
> Pourquoi?


Parce que le .NET se cantonne principalement  Windows contrairement  une foule d'autres langages ?

----------


## Gecko

Ce serai sympa de mettre un petit systme pour tlcharger tous les n dans un fichier .rar

Pour les personnes comme moi qui sont arrives aprs la parution de pas mal de numro c'est assez contraignant de se farcir tous les rsums complet pour ensuite faire une slection.

En plus a me pousserai certainement  tout lire plutt que trier  ::):

----------


## DomiDom

Tout simplement gnial! continuez! ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## pottiez

> Ce serai sympa de mettre un petit systme pour tlcharger tous les n dans un fichier .rar
> 
> Pour les personnes comme moi qui sont arrives aprs la parution de pas mal de numro c'est assez contraignant de se farcir tous les rsums complet pour ensuite faire une slection.
> 
> En plus a me pousserai certainement  tout lire plutt que trier


Le seul problme c'est qu'un tel fichier rar mettrais normment de temps  tlcharger et du coup cela dcouragerai beaucoup de monde  ::?:

----------


## pottiez

*N35 Aot-Septembre 2011 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## bib34690

dommage, toujours pas de .Net, et pas d'accord avec 1 commentaire prcdent, ASP, Silverlight, Mono... c'est pas que pour Windows

----------


## rawsrc

Bonjour,

Comme toujours, trs bonne slection  ::ccool:: 

Une remarque concernant la mise en page : ne serait-il pas plus agrable (et surtout plus facile  lire) si la mise en page sur deux colonnes tait rompue quand il s'agit de prsenter du code ? 
Cette option devrait aussi permettre par la mme occasion d'viter les csures alatoires des lignes de code.

Exemple : bas de page 48 et haut de page 49.

En tout cas, super boulot.

----------


## visithierry

Salut,

Je lit rgulierement votre publication et j'ai une dolance a vous soumettre.

Ce serait cool qu'a cot de chacun des magazine de Developpez.com il y ai un QRCode, 
ceci afin de telecharger directement le magazine dans ma Galaxy Tab sous android.

Ca a seait cool  ::ccool:: 

Merci...

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour,
merci pour vos remarques  ::D: 



> Une remarque concernant la mise en page : ne serait-il pas plus agrable (et surtout plus facile  lire) si la mise en page sur deux colonnes tait rompue quand il s'agit de prsenter du code ? 
> Cette option devrait aussi permettre par la mme occasion d'viter les csures alatoires des lignes de code.


La mise en page est plutt compliqu  mettre en place et couper la mise en page d'un article  chaque fois qu'il y as du code serai un peut lourd et casserai la comprhension du systme de lecture je pense. La meilleurs solution est encore de ne pas avoir de section de code qui prenne plus d'une demi page, ce que j'essaye de faire mais qui est parfois difficile  respecter avec certains articles  ::?:

----------


## pottiez

> Salut,
> 
> Je lit rgulierement votre publication et j'ai une dolance a vous soumettre.
> 
> Ce serait cool qu'a cot de chacun des magazine de Developpez.com il y ai un QRCode, 
> ceci afin de telecharger directement le magazine dans ma Galaxy Tab sous android.
> 
> Ca a seait cool 
> 
> Merci...


C'est une ide qui pourrait ce mettre en place, est-ce que celui qui est en pice jointe fonctionne pour ce numro ?

----------


## visithierry

> C'est une ide qui pourrait ce mettre en place, est-ce que celui qui est en pice jointe fonctionne pour ce numro ?


Ca marche nickel ! ::ccool::

----------


## manu007

Magnifique, c'est une initiative formidable...  ::ccool::

----------


## pottiez

> Salut,
> 
> Je lit rgulierement votre publication et j'ai une dolance a vous soumettre.
> 
> Ce serait cool qu'a cot de chacun des magazine de Developpez.com il y ai un QRCode, 
> ceci afin de telecharger directement le magazine dans ma Galaxy Tab sous android.
> 
> Ca a seait cool 
> 
> Merci...


Je fait quelques test, est-ce que celui-ci fonctionne galement ?



Merci  ::D:

----------


## visithierry

> Je fait quelques test, est-ce que celui-ci fonctionne galement ?
> 
> 
> 
> Merci


Cela nous emmene sur une page:
http://magazine.developpez.com/magze...de/index/id/33
 puis nous redirige vers:
ftp://ftp-developpez.com/magazine/De..._Code_Test.pdf

Sur mon HTC et mon Galaxy cela dit: Page Web non disponible.
Sur mon PC avec IE9 et FF ca marche.

Tu fais un controle du useragent ?
A moins que FTP ne fonctionne pas sur le tablettes ???

Lorsque je tape dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur de mon Galaxy Tab: ftp://ftp-developper.com
Cela me renvois vers une recherche Google de "ftp://ftp-developper.com".
Donc a mon avis FTP:// ne fonctionne pas sur les tablettes

a creuser...

Mais le QRCode d'avant marchais bien, dommage qu'il ai disparu.

A+Thierry

----------


## Anomaly

> ftp://ftp-developper.com


C'est ftp://ftp-developpez.com

----------


## pottiez

> Cela nous emmene sur une page:
> http://magazine.developpez.com/magze...de/index/id/33
>  puis nous redirige vers:
> ftp://ftp-developpez.com/magazine/De..._Code_Test.pdf
> 
> Sur mon HTC et mon Galaxy cela dit: Page Web non disponible.
> Sur mon PC avec IE9 et FF ca marche.
> 
> Tu fais un controle du useragent ?
> ...


Bonjour,
non, aucun contrle, la seul diffrence par rapport  avant c'est le passage par la page html.
Sur mon premier QRCode, c'tait directement le lien ftp et tu me dit que a march, donc il n'y as pas de raison que a ne marche pas avec celui-ci, d'ailleurs sur mon Galaxy S a fonctionne bien, c'est bizarre  ::koi:: 

Le raison du passage  une page html c'est que si j'envoie directement sur le lien ftp je ne peut plus comptabilis le nombre de tlchargement, et du coup a mempcherai de voir si le nombre de gens intress par le magazine dcline ou non, ce qui ferai que je ne saurai plus quand modifier la formule si il y a besoin de retrouver un public  :;): 

En tout cas, merci  toi pour le suivi que tu fait sur ce projet  ::D:

----------


## visithierry

> C'est ftp://ftp-developpez.com


J'ai retester avec developpeZ, je confirme ca marche pas avec FTP://

----------


## visithierry

> Sur mon premier QRCode, c'tait directement le lien ftp et tu me dit que a march, donc il n'y as pas de raison que a ne marche pas avec celui-ci, d'ailleurs sur mon Galaxy S a fonctionne bien, c'est bizarre


Peut etre que l'application "Barcode Scanner" que j'utilise pour lire les QRCode, n'ouvre pas la meme application en fonction de FTP ou HTTP.
Est il possible de remettre le 1er QRCode visible pour que je teste.

En tout cas dans le navigateur standart de ma Galaxy tab GT-P1000 ::ccool::  les adresse commencant par ftp:// ne fonctionnent pas, ca me renvois vers une recherche de "ftp://xxxx" sur Google.
J'ai test avec ftp://ftp.packardbell.com... IDEM ::cry:: 

N'y a t'il pas moyen d'acceder aux publication en HTTP ?

A+ Thierry

----------


## pottiez

Salut,
je suis dsol, je n'ai pas retrouv mon ancien QRCode, au pire je le rgnrerai plus tard.
J'ai modifi la redirection pour une redirection http, si tu veut tester  :;):

----------


## visithierry

::ccool::  OK

Ca marche pour moi.

Ca charge une page puis ca lance le gestionnaire de telechargement et ca telecharge le pdf.

----------


## pottiez

Super,
je pense que a pourra bientt tre intgr directement sur les pages  :;):

----------


## pottiez

*NHS2 spcial rentre disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Frank

Bravo pour ce magnifique travail !

----------


## malgach

C'est clair et structur ! Beau travail et merci  ::ccool::

----------


## pottiez

> Salut,
> 
> Je lit rgulierement votre publication et j'ai une dolance a vous soumettre.
> 
> Ce serait cool qu'a cot de chacun des magazine de Developpez.com il y ai un QRCode, 
> ceci afin de telecharger directement le magazine dans ma Galaxy Tab sous android.
> 
> Ca a seait cool 
> 
> Merci...


Bonsoir,
je viens de mettre en place un QRCode sur chacune des pages de dtails des magazines pour vous permettre de tlcharger ceux-ci plus facilement sur vos appareils mobiles  ::D:

----------


## pottiez

*N36 Octobre-Novembre 2011 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Belle prsentation de l'hritage multiple : synthtique, claire, les problmes ne sont pas luds, les bons cts non plus. Merci pour le C++.

----------


## niavuag

> *N36 Octobre-Novembre 2011 disponible*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://magazine.developpez.com*
> 
> Qu'en dites-vous ?


Je viens de dcouvrir le mag, et je trouve que c'est une ide trs sympa. Mais quelque chose m'interpelle, pour des dveloppeurs en informatique, je trouve a assez bizarre que les rgles de typographie ne soient pas respectes.
Pourquoi utilisez vous du soulign ? Alors que c'est normalement utilis  l'crit pour remplacer le gras ?
Pareil, au niveau de la prsentation... a gagnerais normment  tre fait avec LaTeX (enfin, je trouve).

----------


## Charvalos

Bon magazine, comme d'habitude  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, il y a un tout petit truc qui me chipote, c'est cette mise en page sur 2 colonnes. Perso, je trouve que c'est par moment, difficile  suivre.

----------


## pottiez

> Je viens de dcouvrir le mag, et je trouve que c'est une ide trs sympa. Mais quelque chose m'interpelle, pour des dveloppeurs en informatique, je trouve a assez bizarre que les rgles de typographie ne soient pas respectes.
> Pourquoi utilisez vous du soulign ? Alors que c'est normalement utilis  l'crit pour remplacer le gras ?
> Pareil, au niveau de la prsentation... a gagnerais normment  tre fait avec LaTeX (enfin, je trouve).


Bonjour dsol de rpondre si tard.
Puis-je savoir  quel endroit c'est le cas et a ne devrait pas l'tre ?

Par ailleurs je ne connais pas LaTeX, donc ni ses avantages ni ses inconvnients, je vais tacher de me renseigner et je verrai si c'est plus adapt ou non  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## pottiez

> Bon magazine, comme d'habitude


Merci  ::D: 




> Par contre, il y a un tout petit truc qui me chipote, c'est cette mise en page sur 2 colonnes. Perso, je trouve que c'est par moment, difficile  suivre.


Oui, il peut y avoir des endroits o cela pose un problme de clart, notamment sur les lignes de code qui sont un peu trop longues, mais si on ne faisait pas cette mise en page en deux colonnes on perdrait normment de place avec les paragraphes normaux, et donc le magazine aurait beaucoup moins de contenu avec beaucoup plus de blancs inutiles, ce que je trouverais dommage  :;):

----------


## pottiez

*N37 Dcembre-Janvier 2011/2012 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## niavuag

> Bonjour dsol de rpondre si tard.
> Puis-je savoir  quel endroit c'est le cas et a ne devrait pas l'tre ?
> 
> Par ailleurs je ne connais pas LaTeX, donc ni ses avantages ni ses inconvnients, je vais tacher de me renseigner et je verrai si c'est plus adapt ou non


Tous les sous-titres de (les petits 1. 2. 3. etc.) sont souligns et en gras, il ne faudrait pas qu'ils soient souligns.

LaTeX demande une phase d'apprentissage consquente, mais investissement vaut le coup je pense !

----------


## kaissuni

Bonjour, 

Je vous flicite tout les membres du groupe pour ce travail norme qui mane de votre esprit professionnel et innovant. 
Je veux juste jeter un bras de mal vaillance ou dinattention  propos les technologies Flex et HTML 5 veuillez nous donner plus d'articles qui s'articulent  propos l'avenir de ces deux technologies surtout ce "fight" quit. 
Le domaine de Flex est bien videmment prend l'ample succs ces derniers annes. Mais aprs la naissance des smartPhones le HTML 5 semble le plus adquat pour une telle dveloppement. 
C'est pour cela,  partir les articles, et  travers un espace dans la magazine, nous voudrons savoir (les dveloppeurs Flex) l'avenir de cette fameuse technologie. 

Merci d'avance

----------


## dlbminot

Bonjour,
Moi qui ttonne en programmation, je trouve ce magazine trs accessible et avec des rubriques suffisamment varies pour intresser le maximum de personnes.
Continuez
Cordialement

----------


## pottiez

*N38 Fvrier - Mars 2012 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Snewn0

Bonjour, flicitations pour votre magazine et merci.

Serait-il possible/raliste de rendre les publications disponibles via d'autres formats que pdf ? Par exemple le format ".mobi" serait fort utile pour une lecture sur un Kindle ou autre.

Ou un format html qui permettrait une conversion plus ais vers d'autres formats ?

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour,
c'est un projet sur lequel nous rflchissons, mais ce n'est pas vident  mettre en place, il faut concilier pas mal de choses, donc patience  :;):

----------


## pottiez

> Tous les sous-titres de (les petits 1. 2. 3. etc.) sont souligns et en gras, il ne faudrait pas qu'ils soient souligns.
> 
> LaTeX demande une phase d'apprentissage consquente, mais investissement vaut le coup je pense !


Je n'ai pas pris en compte ta remarque pour l'instant car je travail sur d'autre projet  l'heure actuelle, mais je le note et je m'y pencherai plus tard  :;):

----------


## pottiez

*N39 Avril - Mai 2012 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## marwaSoSo

::ccool::     bonne ide

----------


## pottiez

*N40 Juin - Juillet 2012 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## criscris11

Bonjour,
Trs bon magazine mais serait-il possible de voir un peu plus d'articles sur Visual Basic for Applications notamment avec Excel ?

Merci d'avance et bonne continuation.

----------


## pottiez

*N41 aot - septembre 2012 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## tonio17

Merci pour votre magazine qui m'ouvre toujours des perspectives.
Mais concernant l'conomie d'encre  l'impression ne serait pas possible de proposer un PDF en supprimant au moins les bandes latrales de couleurs qu'il y a sur chaque page ainsi que les petits carrs ?
Bien cordialement
Antoine

----------


## pottiez

*N42 octobre - novembre 2012 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## pottiez

> Merci pour votre magazine qui m'ouvre toujours des perspectives.
> Mais concernant l'conomie d'encre  l'impression ne serait pas possible de proposer un PDF en supprimant au moins les bandes latrales de couleurs qu'il y a sur chaque page ainsi que les petits carrs ?
> Bien cordialement
> Antoine


Je suis dsol, mais ce n'ai pas possible  l'heure actuelle, mais je peut rflchir  une version eco,  voir...

----------


## ideeaugram

Flicitations pour le cadeau !
Srieux et indispensable pour tous ceux qui veulent comprendre ce qu'ils font.
Bon courage  toute l'quipe.
 ::ccool::

----------


## zoom61

Salut,

Sur le magazine  la fin ne pourrait-il pas y avoir de temps en temps :
un tutoriel pas  pas pour les dbutants ? Pour acqurir les bonnes pratiques.un exercice  faire sur une courte priode (2 ou 3 jours) et poster le rsultat ? Du style CSS fentre modale, pour rcuprer les bonnes astuces et les nouveauts.

Des propositions qui pourraient ouvrir le magazine  de nouveaux utilisateurs (ceux qui hsitent...)

@+.

----------


## borno

Merci pour ce magazine toujours intressant. Par contre impossible de le tlcharger sur ma tablette sous Android,  car mes identifiants ne sont pas reconnus, alors que a fonctionne bien pour le forum ! Quelqu'un aurait une ide?
En fait il suffit d'accepter les cookies.

----------


## zoom61

> Merci pour ce magazine toujours intressant. Par contre impossible de le tlcharger sur ma tablette sous Android,  car mes identifiants ne sont pas reconnus, alors que a fonctionne bien pour le forum ! Quelqu'un aurait une ide?
> En fait il suffit d'accepter les cookies.


Pour ma part, cela fonctionne trs bien... Qu'as-tu comme lecteur PDF ?

@+.

----------


## pottiez

*N43 dcembre - janvier 2012/2013 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Le meilleur magazine francophone sur la programmation  ::ccool:: 
En plus gratuit  ::ave::

----------


## kdmbella

salut 
impossible de lancer la page de tlchargement du dernier numro du magazine des devs  partir de la page d'accueil le lien qui est le suivant : http://developpez.com/index/redirect...ier-2012-2013/ provoque une erreur 404 not found ! 

Pour le reste le magazine est juste comme ce qu'il faut retenir de tout ce qu'il y a comme flux d'information durant un mois sur developpez.com 
Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## pottiez

Je viens de tester et chez moi il fonctionne, peut-tu re-tester pour voir si c'tait passag ?

 ::merci::

----------


## kdmbella

> Je viens de tester et chez moi il fonctionne, peut-tu re-tester pour voir si c'tait passag ?


Salut je viens de tester via le lien que j'ai indiqu dans mon prcdent post et a ne passe toujours pas !  ::cry::  toujours une erreur 404 not found je sais pas pourquoi !

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Cot visuel il manque quand mme peut tre je dirais une double page centrale avec une jolie photo artistique d'une dveloppeuse en bikini sur la plage ou  cot d'une piscine en train de programmer avec son notebook.  :8-):

----------


## Caro-Line

@kdmbella : c'est l'absence du www qui semble poser souci, j'ai vu passer un message l-dessus mais je ne sais plus o.

@PLC : no comment... ::roll::

----------


## kdmbella

> @kdmbella : c'est l'absence du www qui semble poser souci, j'ai vu passer un message l-dessus mais je ne sais plus o.


Exactement Caro une fois que j'ajoute le WWW tout marche bien ... est ce que c'est une limite de mon navigateur ? ou alors c'est le lien qui n'est pas adquat ? en tout cas j'ai appris un truc de nouveau aujourd'hui Caro merci pour l'astuce  ::ccool::

----------


## Papy Octet

Bonjour,

Depuis de nombreuses annes, je lis votre magazine et je l'apprcie pleinement.

 ::cry::  Il y a toutefois une absence que je dplore  chaque fois : Python, qui est pourtant un langage de plus en plus pratiqu et inclus dans Ubuntu et Linux en gnral, est toujours aux abonns absents de la revue  ::cry::  .

Enfin, qui sait ? Peut-tre qu'un jour ... Il n'est pas interdit de rver  ::calim2::  .

A+

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis de nombreuses annes, je lis votre magazine et je l'apprcie pleinement.
> 
>  Il y a toutefois une absence que je dplore  chaque fois : Python, qui est pourtant un langage de plus en plus pratiqu et inclus dans Ubuntu et Linux en gnral, est toujours aux abonns absents de la revue  .
> 
> Enfin, qui sait ? Peut-tre qu'un jour ... Il n'est pas interdit de rver  .
> 
> A+


En effet, je suis dsol mais de nombreuse rubrique sont absente du magazine, tout d'abord, nous ne pouvons pas accueillir toutes les rubriques dans chaque magazine, nous avons donc un roulement des rubrique except pour certaine rubrique majeur (comme java par exemple)
Ensuite il y as galement des rubrique ou nous avons tout simplement pas ou plus de rdacteur actif, ce qui ne permet pas d'avoir d'article  publier.

Si vous voulez vous pouvez galement participer en crivant des articles pour les rubriques et sur les sujets qui vous intresse  :;):  (mme dbutant c'est trs intressant, par exemple un retour dexprience sur une premire utilisation d'une technologie et comment russir  la mettre en place, c'est trs recherch  :;):  )

----------


## pottiez

*N44 fvrier - mars 2013 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## poursabine

Merci pour votre travail, c'est  la fois didactique et accessible ! Chapeau  toute votre quipe

----------


## pottiez

*N45 avril - mai 2013 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## zoom61

::ccool::  

Petite remarque sur le logo OpenOffice/LibreOffice, il me semble que c'est celui de Qt  ::aie:: 

@+.

----------


## pottiez

*N46 juin - juillet 2013 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## pottiez

*N47 aot - septembre 2013 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Kacimoy

Bonjour. Je tiens  fliciter toute l'quipe du club des dveloppeurs non seulement pour le nouveau magazine en ligne mais surtout pour leur contribution au dveloppement de l'informatique  travers le monde.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## perreaudb

Impossible de tlcharger les magazines. J'obtiens le message "INTERNAL ERROR ...". Y-a-t-il une solution ?

----------


## pottiez

En effet, je viens de contacter les admins site pour corriger le problme, merci d'avoir signal le problme.

----------


## perreaudb

OK, a marche maintenant.
Merci.

----------


## joreveur

Bonjour
pourrait-on avoir les revues au format epub par exemple ? 

merci

----------


## malgach

Propre, clair et concis. Merci pour cette revue de qualit  ::ccool::

----------


## pottiez

*N48 octobre - novembre 2013 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Kacimoy

Bonjour.
Je tiens  remercier toute l'quipe du club des dveloppeurs pour son travail, sa persvrance et  l'aide qu'elle nous apporte. Je trouve votre magazine extraordinaire. Bon courage!!!!

----------


## manu007

Simplement formidable. C'est juste ce qu'il faut.  ::ccool::

----------


## pottiez

*N49 dcembre - janvier 2013/2014 disponible*



*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## pottiez

*N50 fvrier - mars 2014 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Fredich

Quand j'ai lu cette phrase dans l'email annonant la sortie du mag :




> C'est le retour du printemps, des beaux jours, les animaux se rveillent, tout comme les rdacteurs de developpez.com, les arbres fleurissent, les articles aussi. Profitez-en bien ! Dcouvrez ce cinquantime numro du magazine des dveloppeurs et IT pro et, si cette lecture vous plat[...]


j'ai eu l'impression qu'il n'y avait que des hommes parmi les rdacteurs et rdactrices de developpez.com !
J'espre que a n'est pas le cas pour vous  :;): 
Sinon je vous suggre de les inclure  :8-): 

C'est grce  a aussi qu'on peut changer notre manire de penser...

----------


## Neckara

> j'ai eu l'impression qu'il n'y avait que des hommes parmi les rdacteurs et rdactrices de developpez.com !
> J'espre que a n'est pas le cas pour vous 
> Sinon je vous suggre de les inclure 
> 
> C'est grce  a aussi qu'on peut changer notre manire de penser...


 ::koi:: 



> tout comme les rdacteurs de developpez.com


Ceci englobe aussi bien les hommes que les femmes.

----------


## pottiez

*N51 avril - mai 2014 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## TheChovix

Bonjour,

Merci pour que le travail que vous produisez sur ce magazine qui est aussi complet et concis que les actualits et les dbats lancs sur le site.  ::D: 

Toutefois - et je ne sais pas si c'est voulu ou non (j'en doute) - la lecture m'a paru un peu difficile au dbut, surtout lorsque les pages et le texte est divis en 4. Comprenez par l que le texte revient  la ligne au milieu de la page pour repartir dans le coin suprieur droit. 

Comme ici : 

Un problme lors de la rdaction du Magazine ou un problme de document LATEX ?  

En tous cas, merci pour ces publications.  ::ccool::

----------


## Orguevirtuel

Bonjour  tous

J'espre que vous continuerez  mettre des pages en programmation web : html, css, javascript... dans *tous* les numros du magazine.

Je vous en remercie.

Trs bonne continuation.

Jean-Marie d'Orguevirtuel

----------


## ner0lph

Cool, une version en LaTeX, a fait plus propre ! Et au moins, il y a des possibilits d'automatiser les choses et de gagner beaucoup de temps.  ::): 

Quelques remarques :

dans le logo, il manque l'accent  "Developpez" (c'est comme a depuis le dbut, je viens de le remarquer  ::P: ) ;page 11, des URL sont formates sans chappement de la typo : il y a une espace avant le double-point ;pour les liens, mettre les indications de liens entre crochets serait  mon sens plus lisible, la couleur bleu fonc seule me semble insuffisante pour cela ;les flches comme "->" ( 3.1, p. 35) devraient utiliser le vrai caractre "→" ;sauf erreur de ma part, le tiret cadratin de dbut d'lment de liste "" est trop long (c'est un tiret de dialogue) et devrait tre demi-cadratin "". 

Beau travail !

----------


## pottiez

*N52 juin - juillet 2014 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour que le travail que vous produisez sur ce magazine qui est aussi complet et concis que les actualits et les dbats lancs sur le site. 
> 
> Toutefois - et je ne sais pas si c'est voulu ou non (j'en doute) - la lecture m'a paru un peu difficile au dbut, surtout lorsque les pages et le texte est divis en 4. Comprenez par l que le texte revient  la ligne au milieu de la page pour repartir dans le coin suprieur droit. 
> 
> Comme ici : 
> 
> Un problme lors de la rdaction du Magazine ou un problme de document LATEX ?  
> ...


Ce n'est pas un problme, c'tait voulu  :;):

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour  tous
> 
> J'espre que vous continuerez  mettre des pages en programmation web : html, css, javascript... dans *tous* les numros du magazine.
> 
> Je vous en remercie.
> 
> Trs bonne continuation.
> 
> Jean-Marie d'Orguevirtuel


Bonjour,on essaye de mettre le maximum dans le magazine et on ne peut malheureusement pas mettre toute les rubriques dans tous les numros, cependant les rubrique de programmation web font partie des plus frquente dans le magazine  :;):

----------


## pottiez

> Cool, une version en LaTeX, a fait plus propre ! Et au moins, il y a des possibilits d'automatiser les choses et de gagner beaucoup de temps. 
> 
> Quelques remarques :
> 
> dans le logo, il manque l'accent  "Developpez" (c'est comme a depuis le dbut, je viens de le remarquer ) ;page 11, des URL sont formates sans chappement de la typo : il y a une espace avant le double-point ;pour les liens, mettre les indications de liens entre crochets serait  mon sens plus lisible, la couleur bleu fonc seule me semble insuffisante pour cela ;les flches comme "->" ( 3.1, p. 35) devraient utiliser le vrai caractre "→" ;sauf erreur de ma part, le tiret cadratin de dbut d'lment de liste "" est trop long (c'est un tiret de dialogue) et devrait tre demi-cadratin "". 
> 
> Beau travail !


Bonjour,
merci pour vos remarques, elle ne sont pas forcement dj prise en compte, mais j'y veillerais pour les prochains numros  ::D:

----------


## pottiez

*N53 aot - septembre 2014 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## pottiez

*N54 octobre - novembre 2014 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Nohant

> Bonjour
> pourrait-on avoir les revues au format epub par exemple ? 
> 
> merci


je plussoie, serait-il possible d'avoir le mag au format epub bien plus adapt qu'un pdf pour la lecture sur appareil mobile (smartphone, tablette, liseuse) ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## pierre_55

Je viens de dcouvrir ce magazine.
Pas grand chose  dire si ce n'est que c'est vraiment super !
Mille merci  vous pour ce magnifique travail et le partage.

Pierre.

----------


## pottiez

Il ne m'est, malheureusement, pas possible de gnrer un ePub du magazine propre et rapide.

----------


## pottiez

*N55 dcembre - janvier 2014/2015 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## pottiez

> Je viens de dcouvrir ce magazine.
> Pas grand chose  dire si ce n'est que c'est vraiment super !
> Mille merci  vous pour ce magnifique travail et le partage.
> 
> Pierre.


Merci  vous  ::D:

----------


## joreveur

Bonjour




> Il ne m'est, malheureusement, pas possible de gnrer un ePub du magazine propre et rapide.


dommage mais c'est bien tout de mme que de nous le procurer en en pdf

bonne continuation

----------


## onc31

Bonjour  tous,

Tout d'abord bravo et merci pour ce magazine.

Effectivement, en ePub ce serait encore mieux (le PDF sur des liseuses de 6" c'est pas top) mais je comprends bien que ce serait compliqu  mettre en uvre.

Par contre il y a un truc qui me semble tout simple et qui pourrait tre trs pratique : la possibilit de s'abonner pour envoi automatique vers une ou plusieurs adresses emails spcifiques en personnalisant le sujet.

Ca pourrait tre trs pratique parceque a permettrait de l'envoyer automatiquement sur Kindle par exemple, ou sur un compte Dropbox associ  une tablette.

La possibilit de personnaliser le sujet du mail permettrait entre autre d'y mettre le mot "convert" qui demanderait  Amazon de convertir le PDF en format plus lisible sur Kindle ^^

Ca permettrait aussi aux logiciels de messagerie de classer automatiquement le mail dans un dossier  part, plus pratique pour les retrouver.

Techniquement il me semble qu'il n'y a rien de compliqu, tant que les PDF restent d'une taille raisonnable pour pouvoir transiter par mail (je pense que jusqu' 10 ou 15Mo a ne devrait pas poser de pb)

Olivier

----------


## manae

Bonjour  tous,

 je viens de tlcharger votre magazine en pdf.
 Sur le fond rien  dire.
 Sur la forme, comment a se fait que le texte soit sur 2 colonnes ?
 Et moi je me perds un peu  la lecture .....
 Mais peut-tre suis-je le seul ?

En tout cas les articles sont riches et bien intressants
Merci

----------


## joreveur

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
>  je viens de tlcharger votre magazine en pdf.
>  Sur le fond rien  dire.
>  Sur la forme, comment a se fait que le texte soit sur 2 colonnes ?
>  Et moi je me perds un peu  la lecture .....
>  Mais peut-tre suis-je le seul ?
> 
> En tout cas les articles sont riches et bien intressants
> Merci


Bonjour,

perso le pdf quand je le mets sur une liseuse je souhaiterais aussi que ce ne soit pas sur 2 colonnes car c'est vite compliqu  lire.

En A4 c'est sr que 2 colonnes c'est un peu plus beau...

Cordialement

----------


## pottiez

*N56 fvrier - mars 2015 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## tails

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si cela a dj t propos (je n'ai pas lu tous les messages de la discussion), mais lors de la lecture du pdf depuis Okular (le lecteur par dfaut sur Kubuntu), je regrette juste de ne pas avoir la possibilit de choisir directement l'article par le biais de "raccourcis intgrs" (je ne sais pas quel est le nom exact pour les pdf).

Sinon, je suis aussi d'accord avec un message prcdent qui mentionne le fait que regrouper les liens en fin de magazine, c'est moins pratique.

Cela dit, bravo aux rdacteurs et merci pour le magazine  ::):

----------


## pottiez

> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne sais pas si cela a dj t propos (je n'ai pas lu tous les messages de la discussion), mais lors de la lecture du pdf depuis Okular (le lecteur par dfaut sur Kubuntu), je regrette juste de ne pas avoir la possibilit de choisir directement l'article par le biais de "raccourcis intgrs" (je ne sais pas quel est le nom exact pour les pdf).


Bonjour,
cette fonctionnalit tait prsente sur les ancien numro, mais a disparu depuis que le magazine est gnr en LaTeX, je vais essayer de la remettre dans le prochain numro si cela est possible  :;): 




> Sinon, je suis aussi d'accord avec un message prcdent qui mentionne le fait que regrouper les liens en fin de magazine, c'est moins pratique.


Si tu clique sur le lien dans le magazine, cela va t'ouvrir directement la page. Par contre l'affichage des adresses URL sont mise volontairement  la fin afin de ne pas surcharger le texte des articles.




> Cela dit, bravo aux rdacteurs et merci pour le magazine


Merci  toi  ::D:

----------


## tails

Pour le lien du magazine, c'est peut tre une fonctionnalit qui manque sur le lecteur Okular (ou alors c'est moi qui me suis mal servit d'Okular).
(Sinon je suis finalement d'accord avec le fait de les mettre ensemble en fin de magazine).

----------


## nawrossa94

trs bonne ide bravo  ::lol::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Christophe P.

Je trouve dommage qu'il n'y ai pas d'onglets ni de liens cliquables sur les numros de page ou titres du sommaire.

Pour les lignes de code, serait-il possible de faire en sorte que les numros de lignes ne soient pas pris en compte quand on slectionne le code ?

----------


## Gecko

Ce serait possible d'optimiser le rendu visuel? Actuellement le magazine fait annes 80, puis le gris en fond pour le code devrait tre beaucoup plus subtil  ::): 

Sinon le contenu est sympa  ::ccool::

----------


## voyager57

Merci pour le travail, je viens de me mettre  ce mag et c'est vraiment intressant, par contre je me demandais est-il compliqu/long/fastidieux de gnrer ce fichier aussi en ePub en plus de PDF ? 
Car sur les liseuses, ce format passe beaucoup mieux pour moi ! Voil juste une suggestion, peut-tre qu'on en a dj parl mais j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les nombreuses pages du fils de discussions.
merci @+

----------


## pottiez

*N57 avril - mai 2015 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## tails

Enfin un article sur le  langage Scala (certes pour Javascript)  ::D: 
Merci d'y avoir port attention, je ne connaissais mme pas son existence  ::): 

(Scala pour moi c'est java++, mais avec une courbe d'apprentissage plus difficile que Kotlin et une certaine lourdeur dans le poids final application compar  Kotlin  ::calim2:: )

De plus les articles prsents ont t rdigs avec qualit

(Juste un regret que je reformulerais, l'absence d'onglets facilitant la navigation dans un pdf).

----------


## pottiez

*N58 juin - juillet 2015 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## pottiez

Toujours pas d'onglets pour le moments, j'ai un problme sur leurs gnration, dsol.

----------


## lingtalfi

Salut, c'est le premier numro que j'ai tlcharg, j'ai pu lire le sommaire et a a l'air trs intressant.
Par contre, une ptite remarque  chaud avant de commencer la lecture: 
a serait bien d'avoir le mme sommaire dans le pdf.
Je m'explique: ce qui m'a donn envie de tlcharger le pdf, c'est le sommaire (par language):


    - Java: Java souffle sa 20e bougie, que pensez-vous de l'volution du langage et de son avenir sous l'gide d'Oracle ? page 2
    - Le club: Nouvelle mise  jour de la page cours C++, plus de 25 nouveaux tutoriels publis et bien d'autres  venir page 4
    - Excel: Excel et l'enregistreur de macros page 6
    - Access: Simulation de processus industriel avec Access page 16
    - JavaScript**: Comprendre la dlgation d'vnement en JavaScript page 23
    - Windows:  la dcouverte de Windows 10 Insider Preview - tlcharger, installer et dcouvrir page 33

Ca c'est nickel.
Par contre, dans le pdf, le sommaire est trs allg: 

    - Java: page 2
    - Le club: page 4
    - Excel: page 6
    - Access: page 16
    - JavaScript**: page 23
    - Windows: page 33

Du coup si je tlcharge plusieurs numros et compte les lire plus tard, comment je fais pour savoir rapidement
si l'article m'intresse ou pas ? (oblig de scroller tout le pdf, relou...)
Voil, c'est tout, bonne continuation les gars, a+.

----------


## tails

Bonjour,

l'absence d'onglet ne me parat pas si dommageable, tant donn qu'il est possible de cliquer sur les hyperliens de la 1 re page.

Sinon le magazine est pas mal.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Salut, c'est le premier numro que j'ai tlcharg, j'ai pu lire le sommaire et a a l'air trs intressant.
> Par contre, une ptite remarque  chaud avant de commencer la lecture: 
> a serait bien d'avoir le mme sommaire dans le pdf.
> Je m'explique: ce qui m'a donn envie de tlcharger le pdf, c'est le sommaire (par language):
> 
> 
>     - Java: Java souffle sa 20e bougie, que pensez-vous de l'volution du langage et de son avenir sous l'gide d'Oracle ? page 2
>     - Le club: Nouvelle mise  jour de la page cours C++, plus de 25 nouveaux tutoriels publis et bien d'autres  venir page 4
>     - Excel: Excel et l'enregistreur de macros page 6
> ...


Ce genre de magazine c'est un truc  feuilleter dans le mtro. Si tu cherches des articles spcifiques  une technologie ou  un langage tu as les mmes articles directement sur developpez.com, tu slectionne la rubrique dans le menu du haut puis tu va sur la page tutoriels et la tu as la liste des articles et un moteur de recherche spcifique  la page. Tu peux aussi utiliser directement le moteur de recherche en haut  droite du site pour chercher un article.

----------


## Michel Merlin

Je seconde chaudement la suggestion de "*lingtalfi*" 20 juil 2015 13:42.
Je ne comprends pas bien les objections du genre "_dans le mtro_"ou "_articles spcifiques_", qui sont justement des circonstances o il est encore plus important qu'ailleurs d'avoir un sommaire comme cela s'impose (complet et lisible) et l o cela s'impose (DANS le document) - comme l'ont compris nos anctres et prdcesseurs depuis des sicles.
Essayons de ne pas succomber au syndrome NIH...
Versailles, Fri 24 Jul 2015 14:04:40 +0200

----------


## pottiez

*N59 aot - septembre 2015 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## tails

Bonjour,

Je trouve super le fait d'avoir intgr des "signets" dans le PDF  ::D: 

Edit : je devrais plutt parler d'onglets.

----------


## Young Omzo

cool !

----------


## Martin Lestas

Pleins d'images, de couleurs, de codes, d'explications : au top !  :;): 
Un grand merci !

----------


## pottiez

*N60 octobre - novembre 2015 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## pottiez

*N61 dcembre - janvier 2015/2016 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## f-leb

Tiens, c'est quand la dernire fois qu'on a vu du Python dans le Magazine ? Bonne nouvelle ce retour ::ccool:: 

Longue vie au Mag :;):

----------


## pottiez

*N62 fvrier - mars 2016 disponible*


*http://magazine.developpez.com*

Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## omekiane

bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si cela vous demande beaucoup de travail et j'apprcie beaucoup ces magazines au format pdf, mais je les apprcierai encore plus au format epub...
Peut-tre cela a-t-il dj t dbattu??

merci, Ioan

----------


## JPV95

Bonjour,

Pour le format epub, bof. Ce n'est pas mon prfr. Je prfre largement le bon vieux pdf.

Par contre, on dirait que l'on sendort. Rien depuis le mois de fvrier. Pour un bimestriel, c'est dommage. ::(: 

Bien Cordialement

----------


## Community Management

Chers membres du club,

Comme vous l'avez remarqu, le magazine n'a pas t au rendez-vous ces derniers mois.

En effet, le responsable Pottiez est prsentement indisponible, et souhaite passer la main  un volontaire, aprs prs de neuf annes de bons et loyaux services, pour lesquelles nous ne le remercierons jamais assez.  :;): 

C'est donc  juste titre que cet appel est lanc aujourd'hui pour tenir ce poste bnvole de responsable magazine, pour le bien de toute la communaut Developpez.com.

Les critres pour ce poste sont :
Avoir une bonne capacit de synthse rdactionnelleAvoir une connaissance de base en PHP et Latextre disponible pour les tches que cela requirent


Llment le plus important est d'tre motiv et volontaire.
Vous serez form et assist pour une prise en main effective de cette responsabilit.

Developpez.com compte sur votre mobilisation pour la longvit du magazine.  ::D: 


*Pour postuler, contactez-nous.*  ::ccool:: 

Amicalement
La rdaction

----------


## ryankarl65

Salut, 
J'aimerais savoir pourquoi des magazines ne sont plus rdige 😟

----------


## dourouc05

La raison est donne dans le message juste avant.

----------


## Altor

Bonsoir

Toujours personne en vue de la reprise du magazine ?
 ::(:

----------


## Community Management

Cher membre du Club Developpez.com,

L'quipe de rdaction a le plaisir de vous annoncer la publication du nouveau numro du magazine de Developpez.com, qui revient aprs deux ans d'absence.


Le numro de janvier-mars 2018 est disponible gratuitement  cette adresse : http://magazine.developpez.com

Le magazine des dveloppeurs est de retour avec de nouveaux articles, de nouvelles rubriques, de nouvelles news. La rdaction est heureuse de vous prsenter un florilge de ses meilleures ressources.

Dcouvrez ce soixantime troisime numro du magazine des dveloppeurs et IT pro et, si cette lecture vous plat et que vous aimeriez lire ou relire les prcdentes ditions, elles sont  votre disposition : http://magazine.developpez.com. 

Vous trouverez, dans ce magazine de 59 pages au format PDF, les meilleurs articles parus sur Developpez.com sous une forme facile  imprimer et  emmener n'importe o pour consultation hors ligne. Les thmes abords : Le Club, Hardware, Java, Systmes embarqus, Dotnet, Qt et PHP et bien d'autres.


Dcouvrez notamment, dans ce numro, une rtrospective des failles de ce dbut d'anne, Meltdown et Spectre, des nouveauts Java 9 ou encore le rsultat de notre enqute communautaire. Vous y trouverez aussi bien d'autres ressources (FAQ, critiques de livres, billets de blog, etc.) qui, nous l'esprons, vous seront utiles.


N'hsitez pas  nous donner votre avis ou  nous faire part de vos suggestions  la suite de ce fil.


Merci pour votre participation et  bientt sur le Forum et le Chat du Club.


Tous nos remerciements  toutes les personnes qui ont contribu  ce retour, et en particulier  Franois Dorin qui s'est beaucoup investi dans cette rsurrection . Il est le nouveau responsable magazine.


La Rdaction
http://club.developpez.com/contacts/

----------


## Franois DORIN

Bonjour,

En tant que nouveau directeur de la publication pour le magazine, c'est un plaisir de voir ce numro enfin sorti ! Il a demand beaucoup de travail,  moi-mme bien sr, mais aussi  toutes les personnes qui y ont particip (les auteurs, relecteurs, etc. la liste est disponible en page 2 du magazine  ::): ) 

A noter un petit changement temporaire de format. L'ancien magazine tait un bimestriel. Le temps que la nouvelle quipe trouve ses marques, le magazine sera trimestriel. Le numro 64 paratra donc, si tout se passe bien,  la fin du mois de juin.

N'hsitez pas non plus  faire des retours sur vos attentes, vos suggestions, etc. J'essaierai d'en tenir compte pour les prochains numros.

Trs bonne lecture  tous  ::):

----------


## f-leb

Aprs deux ans d'absence, c'est une trs bonne nouvelle ::lahola::

----------


## claudelouis

Merci Franois et toute l'quipe, pour ce nouveau numro.
 ::):  ::):  ::):

----------


## Robert2

Les caractres accentus du franais ne saffichent pas correctement sur votre page http://magazine.developpez.com/ dans la section "Les archives".
Ladresse http://magazine.developpez.com/ nest pas scurise en https:// comme elle le devrait.

----------


## Franois DORIN

> Les caractres accentus du franais ne saffichent pas correctement sur votre page http://magazine.developpez.com/ dans la section "Les archives".


Le portail est en cours de conversion en UTF-8. Le problme est connu et date d'hier soir (suite  une mise  jour) et devrait bientt tre rgl. 




> Ladresse http://magazine.developpez.com/ nest pas scurise en https:// comme elle le devrait.


Le passage en HTTPS est prvu galement. Je suis en discussion avec le responsable technique de Dveloppez  ce sujet  :;):

----------


## Franois DORIN

> Le portail est en cours de conversion en UTF-8. Le problme est connu et date d'hier soir (suite  une mise  jour) et devrait bientt tre rgl.


Je me suis coordonn avec Pottiez (l'ancien responsable Magazine, qui continue gentillement de faire voluer le portail). J'ai pu reprendre la main et corriger le problme d'accent  :;):

----------


## Community Management

Merci  tous pour ces contributions, qui sont prises en compte  :;):

----------


## ideeaugram

Bon courage  toute l'quipe,  ::D: 
c'est beaucoup de travail et comme le temps n'est pas encore lastique (ce qui ne serait tarder  ::mouarf:: ) c'est dj bien d'avoir pu redmarrer   ::lol::

----------


## F6EEQ

Merci pour le magazine et plus gnralement pour tout ce qui est sur le site.

Les tutoriaux me sont d'une grande aide (je ne suis pas pro, mais simple amateur...) et les forums apportent beaucoup de rponses.

Bon courage pour la suite.

Grard.

----------


## Zhebulon

Bonjour  tous

Merci beaucoup  toute l'quipe ayant particip  l'dition de ce numro du Journal Dveloppez.com, et surtout  son directeur de publication qui a remis sur le devant de la scne du monde joyeux et trpidant des dveloppeurs l'existence de ce merveilleux journal trs riche, inpuisable de nouvelles infos, dcouvertes diverses et varies et journal phare qui claire le tnbreux chemin des connaissances en matire de programmation ou bases de donnes. Le forum quant  lui est un trs fort soutien au niveau des questions que l'on peut se poser sur un logiciel donn, j'aimerais effectivement apporter mon aide sur diverses thmatiques en la matire, bien que je ne m'y connaisse pas assez,  mon  sens. Bon courage  vous tous et de grands mercis, si ce n'est encouragements en masse. 
En vous remerciant tous.

----------


## Franois DORIN

Bonjour,



> Ladresse http://magazine.developpez.com/ nest pas scurise en https:// comme elle le devrait.


Ce n'tait qu'une question de jours. Je remercie au passage l'quipe technique pour ce passage en HTTPS  :;):

----------


## Community Management

> Je remercie au passage l'quipe technique pour ce passage en HTTPS


Bonne nouvelle  ::king::

----------


## antonie

Bonjour,
Merci beaucoup sur le Magazine, j'apprcie sur tous les publications de nouveaux Magazines  :;):

----------


## electroremy

Bonjourj

J'ai beaucoup apprci cette revue !

En particulier l'article sur les failles Spectre et Meltdown des CPU, et celui sur le garbage collector du .NET

A bientt

----------


## OrigineDeLaVie

Merci pour vos efforts et votre investissement.

Concernant la partie Java, je me permet de rafrachir le sujet en reprenant un extrait de cette page qui est aussi sur notre site (*par Michael Guilloux*) https://www.developpez.com/actu/1792...-20-mars-2018/


*JDK 10 : les fonctionnalits de la prochaine version de Java sont dsormais geles
La sortie est attendue pour le 20 mars 2018
Le 18 dcembre 2017, par Michael Guilloux, Chroniqueur Actualits
Mise  jour le 20/03/2018 : Oracle annonce la sortie officielle de Java 10*

Oracle a annonc aujourd'hui la disponibilit gnrale de Java 10 (JDK 10 ou Java SE 10), la premire version sortie aprs l'adoption du nouveau cycle de publication de six mois. Malgr cette courte priode de travail par rapport aux versions prcdentes, Java 10 n'est pas juste une version plus stable et plus performante de Java 9. Cette version fournit au contraire un certain nombre de nouvelles fonctionnalits. Elle introduit notamment douze nouvelles amliorations majeures dfinies par les JEP (prsentes plus bas) et dont les dveloppeurs peuvent ds maintenant tirer parti.

Prcisons toutefois qu'en raison du nouveau cycle de publication, JDK 10 ne sera support par Oracle que pendant six mois jusqu' la sortie de JDK 11 LTS. Mais il est recommand de passer  cette nouvelle version puisque la sortie du JDK 10 annonce galement la fin des mises  jour et correctifs de scurit gratuits pour le JDK 9.


Si possible dans le futur, une partie consacre aux architectures *micro services* et la contribution de JHipster.

----------


## Franois DORIN

Merci pour ce petit rafrachissement suite  l'actualit rcente.




> Si possible dans le futur, une partie consacre aux architectures *micro services* et la contribution de JHipster.


Tout est possible,  la condition qu'il y ait des articles rcents et de qualit sur le sujet  :;):  N'hsitez donc pas  en crire un vous mme, ou si vous avez un article existant que vous souhaiteriez voir paratre,  nous le faire savoir.

----------


## Franois DORIN

Cher membre du Club Developpez.com,

L'quipe de rdaction a le plaisir de vous annoncer la publication du numro du magazine de Developpez.com pour le second trimestre 2018.

Le numro d'avril-juin 2018 est disponible gratuitement  cette adresse : http://magazine.developpez.com.

Le magazine des dveloppeurs est de retour avec de nouveaux articles, de nouvelles rubriques, de nouvelles news. La rdaction est heureuse de vous prsenter un florilge de ses meilleures ressources que vous pourrez dcouvrir dans ce soixante-quatrime numro. Et n'oubliez pas, vous pouvez lire ou relire les prcdentes ditions, elles sont toujours  votre disposition : http://magazine.developpez.com.

Vous trouverez, dans ce magazine au format PDF, les meilleurs articles parus sur Developpez.com sous une forme facile  imprimer et  emmener n'importe o pour consultation hors ligne. Les thmes abords : le club, conception, systmes embarqus, algorithmique, Delphi, PHP et bien d'autres.

Dcouvrez notamment, dans ce numro, le RGPD vu par un dveloppeur pour les dveloppeurs, la ralisation d'un jeu en Delphi en utilisant le framework FireMonkey ou encore la libration du code source de l'ordinateur de guidage d'Apollo 11 ! Vous y trouverez aussi bien d'autres ressources (FAQ, critiques de livres, billets de blog, etc.) qui, nous l'esprons, vous seront utiles.

N'hsitez pas  nous donner votre avis ou  nous faire part de vos suggestions  la suite de ce fil.

Merci pour votre participation et  bientt sur le Forum et le Chat du Club.

Bonne lecture  :;): 

La Rdaction

http://club.developpez.com/contacts/

----------


## marcov

Merci pour ce magazine qui manquait depuis quelque temps... Son approche professionnelle et structure - restant toutefois extrmement lisible - permet de porter un regard sur l'volution des outils de programmation - gratuitement faut-il le prciser - et de faon bien agrable... Encore merci.

----------


## livechris

Jusqu' maintenant je n'avais pas percut sur l'existence du magazine.
Grace  la newsletter c'est fait.
Trs bonne ide pour ce magazine avec ses articles de fond et trs fouill.
Merci,, trs grand merci ::D:

----------


## JeanNiz

Bonjours.
J'apprcie fortement les articles que vous prsentez sous la forme de magazine.
La prsentation des sujets sous forme de couleur est trs pratique.

Je ne saurais qu'insister auprs des dveloppeur sur l'approche RGPD qui doit accompagner tous les logiciels dvelopps pour les entreprises car lors des audits raliss auprs des diverses entreprises, socit, PME, ASBL (associations), cet aspect est aussi analys. Il est beaucoup plus facile de raliser un dveloppement lorsque l'architecture comprenant l'aspect RGPD est dj prvu plutt que de modifier le soft par la suite.

----------


## bigfoot1er

Je ne viens plus aussi souvent qu'avant dans dveloppez.com la vie et parfois la maladie font souvent que .... mais je continue depuis le premier numro a telecharger et a lire notre magazine que je trouve toujours aussi excellent, j'ai d'ailleurs en projet d'imprimer toute ma collection pour les garder au frais (un problme de disque dur ou tout simplement de pc peux arriver parfois....) je tenais juste a vous remercier pour son existence esprant pouvoir le lire encore durant de longues annes.

Merci et bravo a tous

Romuald.

----------


## ppaulsj

Vous faites vraiment du trs bon boulot,dj l'option d'aide en ligne me comblait totalement, alors l'ide d'une magazine non c'est du *ouff*.
alors continuez  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::

----------


## Franois DORIN

Cher membre du Club Developpez.com,

L'quipe de rdaction a le plaisir de vous annoncer la publication du numro du magazine de Developpez.com pour le troisime trimestre 2018.

Le numro de juillet-septembre 2018 est disponible gratuitement  cette adresse : http://magazine.developpez.com.

Le magazine des dveloppeurs est de retour avec de nouveaux articles, de nouvelles rubriques, de nouvelles news. La rdaction est heureuse de vous prsenter un florilge de ses meilleures ressources que vous pourrez dcouvrir dans ce soixante-cinquime numro. Et n'oubliez pas, vous pouvez lire ou relire les prcdentes ditions, elles sont toujours  votre disposition : http://magazine.developpez.com.

Vous trouverez, dans ce magazine au format PDF, les meilleurs articles parus sur Developpez.com sous une forme facile  imprimer et  emmener n'importe o pour consultation hors ligne. Les thmes abords : jeu, CSS, scurit et rseau.

Dcouvrez notamment, dans ce numro le tmoignage de l'un de nos membres, qui nous conte son aventure dans le domaine du jeu vido : de la conception  la publication sur la plateforme Steam.

N'hsitez pas  nous donner votre avis ou  nous faire part de vos suggestions  la suite de ce fil.

Merci pour votre participation et  bientt sur le Forum et le Chat du Club.

Bonne lecture  :;): 

La Rdaction

http://club.developpez.com/contacts/

----------


## Franois DORIN

Cher membre du Club Developpez.com,

L'quipe de rdaction a le plaisir de vous annoncer la publication du numro du magazine de Developpez.com pour le quatrime trimestre 2018, avec un peu de retard.

Le numro de octobre-dcembre 2018 est disponible gratuitement  cette adresse : https://magazine.developpez.com.

Le magazine des dveloppeurs est de retour avec de nouveaux articles, de nouvelles rubriques, de nouvelles news. La rdaction est heureuse de vous prsenter un florilge de ses meilleures ressources que vous pourrez dcouvrir dans ce soixante-sixime numro. Et n'oubliez pas, vous pouvez lire ou relire les prcdentes ditions, elles sont toujours  votre disposition : https://magazine.developpez.com.

Vous trouverez, dans ce magazine au format PDF, les meilleurs articles parus sur Developpez.com sous une forme facile  imprimer et  emmener n'importe o pour consultation hors ligne. A noter galement une nouveaut : la prsence d'une slection de critiques de livre !

Je dois galement vous annoncer une triste nouvelle. C'est avec regret qu'aprs un an  la tte du magazine et 4 numros publis sous mon gide, j'ai pris la dcision de quitter mon rle de responsable de la publication. J'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir  le faire renatre de ses cendres aprs plusieurs mois d'interruptions et  le faire voluer au fil des numros. Cette exprience fut trs enrichissante, mais force est d'avouer qu' la suite de diffrents changements survenus ces derniers mois, le temps me manque aujourd'hui pour mener correctement le rle de directeur de publication.

Merci pour votre participation  tous. A vous, en tant que lecteur. Merci  celles et ceux qui y auront contribu, de prs ou de loin (rdacteurs, relecteurs, responsables de rubrique, ...) sans qui le magazine n'aurait jamais pu exister non plus.

N'oubliez pas que si vous souhaitez contribuer, vous pouvez contacter la rdaction : http://club.developpez.com/contacts/

Il ne me reste qu' vous souhaiter une trs bonne lecture, et  bientt  l'occasion sur nos forums  ::):

----------


## 4charles2

J'aime votre site . Le magazine est une mine d'informations et je continuerais  vous suivre pendant encore trs trs longtemps.

Merci  vous tous pour ce magnifique travail.

 ::D:  :;):  ::chin::  ::chin::  ::merci::

----------


## marinap

Bonjour ! C'est un oubli/retard ou vous avez arrt les magazines ? 
Dommage si c'est le cas !

----------


## Malick

Bonjour,




> C'est un oubli/retard ou vous avez arrt les magazines ?



Effectivement le magazine est  larrt pour l'instant faute d'une personne pour s'en occuper. Si quelqu'un est dispos  le reprendre, merci de bien vouloir m'envoyer un MP ou d'envoyer une proposition via la page contact : https://club.developpez.com/contacts/.

Merci

----------

